# Chicagoland Shows/Events 2011



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

New topic name same organized calendar! Post up info on shows or events and i will keep them updated. I will post any show or event within a few hours drive of Chicago. Lets suppport all Clubs, solo-riders, promoters!

(POST CRUISE NIGHTS, SHOWS, PICNICS, BANQUETS, ETC....)

*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE THE CULTURE!*


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

good to see this post will be up again this year

ill be at more shows this season if all goes well.. tryin to get some work in on my ride... 

bump for the homies taht come down from WI


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Oct 23 2010, 10:59 AM~18887450
> *New topic name same organized calendar! Post up info on shows or events and i will keep them updated. I will post any show or event within a few hours drive of Chicago. Lets suppport all Clubs, solo-riders, promoters!
> 
> (POST CRUISE NIGHTS, SHOWS, PICNICS, BANQUETS, ETC....)
> ...




Would Iowa be to far ? :biggrin: would love to see some of yall at our picnic next year it 'll be our 1st annual


----------



## blackwidow88 (Mar 2, 2009)

Last year wuz god with the shows lets make this year comin better. KEEP IT SLOW AND LOW uffin:


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

You have my support!!


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

INDEPENDENT C.C. DEFINITELY HAS A SHOW PLANNED FOR NEXT YEAR WE WILL BE POSTING THE DETAILS BEFORE THE END OF THE YEAR. TTMFT.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
<span style=\'color:red\'>DATE - TBA
*LOCATION TBA*
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Oct 26 2010, 10:01 PM~18918054
> *INDEPENDENT C.C. DEFINITELY HAS A SHOW PLANNED FOR NEXT YEAR WE WILL BE POSTING THE DETAILS BEFORE THE END OF THE YEAR. TTMFT.
> *


ORALE! HOPEFULLY 2011 WILL BE EVEN BIGGER AND BETTER THAN 2010!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 23 2010, 11:04 AM~18887806
> *good to see this post will be up again this year
> 
> ill be at more shows this season if all goes well.. tryin to get some work in on my ride...
> ...


  SAME ORGANIZED CALENDAR JUST CHANGED THE NAME A BIT. NO DISRESPECT TO MILWAUKEE FOR THE NAME CHANGE. JUST THOUGHT IT WAS MORE FITTING SINCE ALL BUT A FEW POST WHERE FROM CHICAGO. 
LOVE TO WI!


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Oct 28 2010, 08:10 PM~18935180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hell ya!!


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Oct 28 2010, 04:09 PM~18933553
> *SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
> 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
> <span style=\'color:red\'>DATE - TBA
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

chili's gonna have tuesday nights again?
i know theres shows thrusday 6-9or10 in crown point,indiana
and on saturdays theres one in highland,indiana


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
DATE - TBA
*LOCATION TBA*
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## ST8SGVRIDA (Oct 25, 2010)

*BUMP FOR THE SHOW...*


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Oct 30 2010, 06:17 AM~18945906
> *SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
> 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
> DATE - TBA
> ...


You can put INDEPENDENT C.C down for a car show in 2011.. Details will be posted soon..


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

It's HERE!! The Streetlow Magazine Chicago Super Show DVD is now for sale on ebay. In the search box type Streetlow or Chicago Super Show and it will come up. It is being sold for $16 plus $3 shipping. 

For anyone who is going to the Somosuno banquet on Saturday November 13, we will have them for sale there for $15 and no shipping fee.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Nov 4 2010, 07:49 PM~18988854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER ??, 2011
*LOCATION TBA*
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

It's HERE!! The Streetlow Magazine Chicago Super Show DVD is now for sale on ebay. In the search box type Streetlow or Chicago Super Show and it will come up. It is being sold for $16 plus $3 shipping. 

Orders can me placed through the mail by sending a money order for $18 ($15 for the dvd and $3 for shipping) along with your return address to:
Michelle Rivera
P.O. Box #4
Hobart, In. 46342

For anyone who is going to the Somosuno banquet on Saturday November 13, we will have them for sale there for $15 and no shipping fee.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## MCarbon (Sep 2, 2009)

I DONT KNOW IF YOU GOT THE MESS. I SENT YOU BRO BUT YA I STILL GOT PARTS FOR THE 83 WHAT WAS YOU LOOKING FOR? HIT ME UP!


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Oct 28 2010, 09:10 PM~18935180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good post house..

nostaligia days is a huge car show event up here in my town.. mostly rods and muscle cars.. but slowly lowriders have been takin it over.. its a car show from 9 to 4.. then a closed cruise for the show cars.. we cruize up and down the main street through our town with thousands of people watchin.. its a good time it cost 10 bucks..


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Nov 4 2010, 09:49 PM~18988854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SolitoS will be there, and I'm buying one fo sho!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Oct 23 2010, 10:59 AM~18887450
> *New topic name same organized calendar! Post up info on shows or events and i will keep them updated. I will post any show or event within a few hours drive of Chicago. Lets suppport all Clubs, solo-riders, promoters!
> 
> (POST CRUISE NIGHTS, SHOWS, PICNICS, BANQUETS, ETC....)
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Oct 28 2010, 05:09 PM~18933553
> *SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
> 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
> <span style=\'color:red\'>DATE - TBA
> ...


I'll be there for sure


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

Weekend of June 25th 2011
Friday,Saturday
Viejitos Midwest Reunion
Hosted by : Viejitos N.IL ,Viejitos RGV TX,Viejitos Oklahoma,Viejitos New Mexico
More Info coming next year.


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Nov 5 2010, 03:42 PM~18996249
> *SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
> 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
> SATURDAY, NOVEMBER  ??, 2011
> ...


You can put down our location ... Should have have a date pretty soon thinking May or June
Buzz Bomb
6301 W.73rd Street
Bedford Park ILL 60638


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER ??, 2011
*LOCATION TBA*
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Nov 16 2010, 04:05 PM~19084014
> *Weekend of June 25th 2011
> Friday,Saturday
> Viejitos Midwest Reunion
> ...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Nov 16 2010, 04:05 PM~19084014
> *Weekend of June 25th 2011
> Friday,Saturday
> Viejitos Midwest Reunion
> ...


_It will be in Northern Illinois this year right carnal?_


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 17 2010, 09:19 AM~19090879
> *It will be in Northern Illinois this year right carnal?
> *


 :uh: read comps.. it says hosted by n.i.l. viejitos.. :twak:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 17 2010, 09:19 AM~19090879
> *It will be in Northern Illinois this year right carnal?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Nov 17 2010, 03:26 PM~19093674
> *:yes:
> *


IS THAT SPOT BY DA OLD FUN HARBOR


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Nov 17 2010, 04:22 PM~19094064
> *IS THAT SPOT BY DA OLD FUN HARBOR
> *


:facepalm: otro pendejo..


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER ??, 2011
*LOCATION TBA*
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

any word if streetlow is coming back?


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Dec 2 2010, 04:43 PM~19221265
> *any word if streetlow is coming back?
> *


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Dec 2 2010, 04:43 PM~19221265
> *any word if streetlow is coming back?
> *



Good question bro!!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Hope so cause i missed it this year! :angry:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Dec 2 2010, 10:34 PM~19224914
> *Hope so cause i missed it this year!  :angry:
> *


x2.and maybe they could lower the price just a lil :cheesy: 
i know they here to make money,but maybe like $5-10 cheaper would bring in more people.just a suggestion :biggrin:


----------



## DreameR815 (Jul 22, 2010)

cruise night at babes hotdogs in joliet on jefferson street starts in spring evry wednsday 6 to 10 and this place get packed so early arrival is best get at me for more info in the spring


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

agreed streetlow was TOO much money... stopped a lot of us from goin..

cant wait to see the homies this year... keep our heads up and lets try to all get a lil work on the cars done this winter.. 

hopefully we can all bust out cleaner next spring.. 

big love homies..


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Majestics Chicago get together on the 4th of July weekend... Sunday, July 3rd, 2011 .. Location TBA .


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Majestics Chicago get together on the 4th of July weekend... *Sunday, July 3rd, 2011 .. Location TBA .*


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MISTER STRANGER, SUENOS DIVINOS
:wave:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER ??, 2011
*LOCATION TBA*
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We are working on Indianapolis in September. If we can get it finalized, it will be a pretty big event. I will keep ya'll updated!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Dec 12 2010, 11:36 AM~19307000
> *Majestics Chicago get together on the 4th of July weekend... Sunday, July 3rd, 2011 .. Location TBA .
> *


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Dec 11 2010, 12:20 PM~19301380
> *Majestics Chicago get together on the 4th of July weekend... Sunday, July 3rd, 2011 .. Location TBA .
> *


Looking foward to this one :biggrin:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 12 2010, 07:43 PM~19310628
> *SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
> 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
> SATURDAY, NOVEMBER  ??, 2011
> ...


You can put us down for June 5th with a rain date of June 12th.. more info to come soon


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER ??, 2011
*LOCATION TBA*
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 20 2010, 10:18 PM~19380189
> *SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
> 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
> SATURDAY, NOVEMBER  ??, 2011
> ...


Thanks for the up date bro!!


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MR.MAGIC (Nov 7, 2009)

TO THE TOP :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.MAGIC_@Dec 22 2010, 09:49 AM~19392851
> *TO THE TOP  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


WHERE YOU BEEN MR.MAGIC :wow: :wow:


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm hoping to get a better cruise nite spot on Fridays....I know a lot of u guys supported me the last year or so big shot out to uz.....I'm trying for a spot open later so the homes from the north side can come n stay for a while.....I will post the info asap....thanks guys


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

*Streetlow Magazine Midwest Nationals at the Porter County Expo Center Aug 21 2011 More info to come thanks Luis*








ore info to come thanks Luis


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Dec 28 2010, 02:28 PM~19440741
> *Streetlow Magazine Midwest Nationals at the Porter County Expo Center Aug 21 2011 More info to come thanks Luis
> 
> 
> ...


  WERE IS PORTER COUNTY AT ??


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 28 2010, 03:26 PM~19441620
> * WERE IS PORTER COUNTY AT ??
> *


Valpo IND


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Dec 28 2010, 04:27 PM~19441630
> *Valpo IND
> *


THANKS LUCKY


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Dec 28 2010, 02:28 PM~19440741
> *Streetlow Magazine Midwest Nationals at the Porter County Expo Center Aug 21 2011 More info to come thanks Luis
> 
> 
> ...



Hell Ya!!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER ??, 2011
*LOCATION TBA*
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Dec 28 2010, 03:27 PM~19441630
> *Valpo IND
> *


they also have a big auto show there too in august.they also auction/sell cars.and they have like an auto part flee market


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddys&chevys+Dec 26 2010, 05:15 PM~19424892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Dec 28 2010, 03:28 PM~19440741
> *Streetlow Magazine Midwest Nationals at the Porter County Expo Center Aug 21 2011 More info to come thanks Luis
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Dec 28 2010, 03:28 PM~19440741
> *Streetlow Magazine Midwest Nationals at the Porter County Expo Center Aug 21 2011 More info to come thanks Luis
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER ??, 2011
*LOCATION TBA*
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Nov 4 2010, 06:49 PM~18988854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jan 2 2011, 06:27 PM~19484732
> *SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
> 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
> SATURDAY, NOVEMBER  ??, 2011
> ...


MULA car show is June 26th at Humboldt Park


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

Tickets on Sale Now For More Info Call 219-942-1752 or 219-805-7603</span>


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

so streetlow show is not in chicago this summer....


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Jan 11 2011, 06:59 PM~19569284
> *Tickets on Sale Now For More Info Call 219-942-1752 or 219-805-7603</span>
> 
> 
> ...


Im ready to party! See you all there homies.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jan 12 2011, 02:59 PM~19576333
> *so streetlow show is not in chicago this summer....
> *


Hows it goin Cali
It was moved to the Porter County Expo in Valparaiso, IN. It is only about 30 minutes from chicago.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:30 PM~19579334
> *Hows it goin Cali
> It was moved to the Porter County Expo in Valparaiso, IN. It is only about 30 minutes from chicago.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

midwests biggest swap meets 

http://www.madisonclassics.com/


ive heard this is also a kick ass weekend for those who want to make the trip

http://www.wisdells.com/attractions/automotion.cfm


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

:biggrin: Scrapin to da Top :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

MAJESTICS C.C.
CHICAGO GET TOGETHER
SATURDAY, JULY 2ND, 2011
LOCATION TBA

* DATE CHANGE DUE TO PERMIT ISSUES*
:biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER ??, 2011
*LOCATION TBA*
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 18 2011, 02:19 PM~19629985
> *MAJESTICS C.C.
> CHICAGO GET TOGETHER
> SATURDAY, JULY 2ND, 2011
> ...


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jan 18 2011, 04:16 PM~19632009
> *SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
> 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
> SATURDAY, NOVEMBER  ??, 2011
> ...


Orale Wally , Hope all is good Carnal ! The Event calander is lookin good so far this year . Best of luck to all the clubs & their events .


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Jan 23 2011, 03:14 PM~19675067
> *Orale Wally , Hope all is good Carnal ! The Event calander is lookin good so far this year . Best of luck to all the clubs & their events .
> *


  Should be finalizing details for our Anniversary Banquet this week. Info will be up soon. Looks like we will have a full calendar again this year! :wow:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jan 23 2011, 06:25 PM~19676832
> * Should be finalizing details for our Anniversary Banquet this week. Info will be up soon. Looks like we will have a full calendar again this year! :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

PA RIBA ! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jan 23 2011, 07:25 PM~19676832
> * Should be finalizing details for our Anniversary Banquet this week. Info will be up soon. Looks like we will have a full calendar again this year! :wow:
> *


   
see u'z guys out there this summer.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave: 

This summer is gonna be off the hook!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Feb 4 2011, 12:39 AM~19783653
> *:wave:
> 
> This summer is gonna be off the hook!
> ...



Its gonna be the shizzzzzzzz.... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

If anyone needs tickets let me know I will deliver tickets 219 805-7603


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*Sueños Divinos C.C.
15 yr Anniversary Banquet*
November 12th, 2011
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
Flyer and more details to follow.

See You all there!!!


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Feb 8 2011, 03:15 PM~19819859
> *Sueños Divinos C.C.
> 15 yr Anniversary Banquet
> November 12th, 2011
> ...


Count us in :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Feb 8 2011, 04:27 PM~19819945
> *Count us in  :biggrin:
> *


Orale! We'l have sum shots ready for Independent C.C.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Feb 8 2011, 04:27 PM~19819945
> *Count us in  :biggrin:
> *


Orale! We'l have sum shots ready for Independent C.C.


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Feb 8 2011, 04:15 PM~19819859
> *Sueños Divinos C.C.
> 15 yr Anniversary Banquet
> November 12th, 2011
> ...


can't speak for the rest of my club yet, but the wife and I will be there!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

ANY WORK ON LRM COMIN THIS YR?


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

We lost a good friend and a hardcore chola that was down for the lowrider movement RIP my friend Diamond Girl
The Ruiz Family


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Feb 15 2011, 10:46 AM~19875031
> *can't speak for the rest of my club yet, but the wife and I will be there!
> *


  :thumbsup: Thanks for supporting! Gonna make sure everyone has a good time!!!!


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Feb 8 2011, 05:15 PM~19819859
> *Sueños Divinos C.C.
> 15 yr Anniversary Banquet
> November 12th, 2011
> ...



Viejitos will be there :thumbsup: 


This is already in the schedule. Just putting up the flyer... :biggrin:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Feb 4 2011, 08:32 PM~19790511
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wassapening Cholow :wave: 
Viejitos will be there homie


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Feb 19 2011, 12:17 PM~19909048
> *Wassapening Cholow  :wave:
> Viejitos will  be there homie
> *


Thanks Homie for your support it really means alot


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Feb 15 2011, 07:21 PM~19879147
> *We lost a good friend and a hardcore chola that was down for the lowrider movement RIP my friend Diamond Girl
> The Ruiz Family
> 
> ...


Our Carnalita will be missed , But Not Forgotten ! R.I.P


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you so much to those who did support us. FULL CASH refunds will be returned. [/i]

Luis & Michelle Ruiz


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Feb 19 2011, 10:16 AM~19909039
> *Viejitos will be there  :thumbsup:
> This is already in the schedule.  Just putting up the flyer...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!

NICE LOOK ON THE FLYER! :thumbsup:


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS+Feb 21 2011, 07:37 PM~19925964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were looking forward to it.
:angry: :nosad:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

More info to come


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Feb 22 2011, 10:31 AM~19931592
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Feb 21 2011, 05:35 PM~19925944
> *SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
> 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
> SATURDAY, NOVEMBER  12th, 2011
> ...


Dont forget to put this one down :biggrin: 

TOGETHER C.C(chicago) & PURA FAMILIA C.C., 10th ANNUAL PINCNIC SATURDAY SEPT.17.2011 AT CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS on East River Rd, north of Lawrence Ave.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Feb 26 2011, 09:02 PM~19969003
> *Dont forget to put this one down  :biggrin:
> 
> TOGETHER C.C(chicago) & PURA FAMILIA C.C., 10th ANNUAL PINCNIC SATURDAY SEPT.17.2011 AT CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS  on East River Rd, north of Lawrence Ave.
> *


Got it! Hadnt seen the info on it. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.MAGIC (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Feb 26 2011, 08:02 PM~19969003
> *Dont forget to put this one down  :biggrin:
> 
> TOGETHER C.C(chicago) & PURA FAMILIA C.C., 10th ANNUAL PINCNIC SATURDAY SEPT.17.2011 AT CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS  on East River Rd, north of Lawrence Ave.
> *


ORALE LUCKY, THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT CARNAL. :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## MR.MAGIC (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Mar 8 2011, 07:39 PM~20045983
> *SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
> 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
> SATURDAY, NOVEMBER  12th, 2011
> ...


ORALE :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

*PESADOS CAR CLUB
CAR SHOW SUNDAY AUGUST 28 2011
MORE INFO COMING SOON :biggrin:*


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MISTER STRANGER, MR.E

:wave:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

*CAR CLUB, 
MIDWEST PICNIC AUG. 7 2011, 

HOSTED BY: 
STREETSTYLE- CHICAGO, INDIANA, CENTRAL,IL., & WISCONSIN CHAPTERS
LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON.*

:biggrin:


----------



## youngvillan (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.E_@Mar 10 2011, 08:10 AM~20057849
> *PESADOS  CAR CLUB
> CAR SHOW SUNDAY  AUGUST 28 2011
> MORE INFO COMING SOON :biggrin:
> *


*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.E_@Mar 10 2011, 08:10 AM~20057849
> *PESADOS  CAR CLUB
> CAR SHOW SUNDAY  AUGUST 28 2011
> MORE INFO COMING SOON :biggrin:
> *


*

:biggrin:*


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.E_@Mar 10 2011, 08:10 AM~20057849
> *PESADOS  CAR CLUB
> CAR SHOW SUNDAY  AUGUST 28 2011
> MORE INFO COMING SOON :biggrin:
> *


*
     *


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.E_@Mar 10 2011, 08:10 AM~20057849
> *PESADOS  CAR CLUB
> CAR SHOW SUNDAY  AUGUST 28 2011
> MORE INFO COMING SOON :biggrin:
> *


*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:*


----------



## ORANGE 75 G-HOUSE (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.E_@Mar 10 2011, 08:10 AM~20057849
> *PESADOS  CAR CLUB
> CAR SHOW SUNDAY  AUGUST 28 2011
> MORE INFO COMING SOON :biggrin:
> *


*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :wave: :wave:*


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Mar 10 2011, 11:59 AM~20058982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pesados will be there :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Mar 10 2011, 11:59 AM~20058982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


going down hope someones got a empty driveway on aug 6th :biggrin:


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Mar 10 2011, 12:59 PM~20058982
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@Mar 11 2011, 09:08 PM~20071355
> *going down hope someones got a empty driveway on aug 6th :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: x2......


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Mar 10 2011, 11:59 AM~20058982
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:thumbsup:GOODTIMES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

*On LaGrange Rd. by Stevenson Expwy</span>*


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 12 2011, 02:54 PM~20076045
> *On LaGrange Rd. by Stevenson Expwy</span>
> *


*
What up homie can't wait :biggrin:*


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 12 2011, 02:54 PM~20076045
> *On LaGrange Rd. by Stevenson Expwy</span>
> *


*
:thumbsup:*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.E_@Mar 15 2011, 07:49 PM~20101452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.E_@Mar 15 2011, 08:49 PM~20101452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.MAGIC (Nov 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.E_@Mar 15 2011, 08:49 PM~20101452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT FOR CHITOWN


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

5TH ANNUAL FAMILY SUMMER FEST ST. ANTHONYS HOSPITAL
SATURDAY, JUNE 18TH, 2011
9AM-3PM
CALIFORNIA AND 18TH ST.
REGISTRATION: $20 Cars Bikes 10$
FOOD AND MUSIC, BLESSING OF CARS

I believe Members Only is hosting this event


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

*<span style='color:blue'>THERE WILL BE SOMETHING FOR EVERYONE, SO COME OUT AND JOIN US FOR: LOWRIDERS<img src=\'http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww6/MRSTRANG3R/lowrider2.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> , FOOD & AND A DAY OF FUN! 

MORE INFO TO BE ANNOUNCED!!!*


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Mar 18 2011, 06:34 PM~20124535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Sueños Divinos C.C. and INDEPENDENT C.C. Picnic July 24th more info to come soon :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Mar 18 2011, 09:36 PM~20125030
> *Sueños Divinos C.C. and INDEPENDENT C.C. Picnic July 24th more info to come soon  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Mar 19 2011, 05:32 PM~20130614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Mar 19 2011, 07:32 PM~20130614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Mar 18 2011, 07:36 PM~20125030
> *Sueños Divinos C.C. and INDEPENDENT C.C. Picnic July 24th more info to come soon  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Mar 19 2011, 10:07 AM~20128239
> *SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
> 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
> SATURDAY, NOVEMBER  12th, 2011
> ...


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Mar 23 2011, 01:34 PM~20161642
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTTT


----------



## cooperfilmcars (Nov 11, 2005)

This is sort of an event in Chicago and I figured it'd be good to post here since we pay for cars to use at events.

Basically, Jose Cuervo is throwing a party in Chicago on April 7th as part of their tour to promote a new tequila they have with the theme of Day of the Dead.

We pay well and we're looking for some cars to hang out at the venue. We're doing this all over the country, so far Phoenix and San Diego. Some people who have helped us out came from this board and say they had a great time, made easy money, and that people love their cars!

If any of you guys are interested, please email me at [email protected] or give me a ring @ 212.929.3909.

Thanks guys!
Ken


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

*FIRST PICNIC OF THE YEAR *

SOUTHSIDECRUISERS cc and SELECTIVE STYLES cc one more time will like to invite you to join us on this event.
may 29 [email protected] MILLER MEADOWS park roosevelt and first av.
more info soon


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 24 2011, 09:45 PM~20174444
> *FIRST PICNIC OF THE YEAR
> 
> SOUTHSIDECRUISERS cc and SELECTIVE STYLES cc  one more time will like to invite you to join us on this event.
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Mar 24 2011, 09:48 PM~20174497
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## El Payaso (Aug 21, 2010)

*
FIRST PICNIC OF THE YEAR 







*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 25 2011, 10:00 PM~20182877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HERMANOS C.C. WILL BE THERE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 25 2011, 11:00 PM~20182877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Payaso_@Mar 25 2011, 06:44 PM~20181147
> *
> FIRST PICNIC OF THE YEAR
> 
> ...


*
:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 25 2011, 11:00 PM~20182877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

also got this message from ruben more info soon:
what up just letting you know we r having r car show july 30th again in blue island so please pass the word. if we can get at least 30 entries it will help out the raza there.,


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## El Payaso (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Payaso_@Mar 27 2011, 12:12 PM~20192980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## big art ss (Feb 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by COCONUT_@Mar 26 2011, 11:55 AM~20185938
> *HERMANOS C.C. WILL BE THERE
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


COO BRO THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Nice to see that calendar filling up nicely. uffin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Show Classes
Bombs No Hydros
40's
50's
60's Lowrider street
60's Lowrider Custom
70's Lowrider Street
70's Lowrider Custom
80's Lowrider Street
80's Lowrider Custom
90's Lowrider Street
90's Lowrider Custom
Luxury Lowrider Street
Luxury Lowrider Custom
DUBZ
DONKS
Trucks/SUVs
Muscle/Hotrod
Euros
2000s & up
Lowrider Bikes
Lowrider Trucks
Original
Special Interest
Lowrider No Hydros
Motorcycles

Best of Show
Best Mural
Best Motor
Best Paint
Best Setup
Club Participation
Cash Prize for the Hop
50/50 Raffle

Reg 
25.00 per car 
35.00 For Hoppers


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Mar 27 2011, 06:26 PM~20194847
> *
> 
> 
> ...







SO WHATS THE CASH PRICE FOR THE HOP? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

ILL State Big Bodys Car show July 9th 2011
LOCATION TBA
MORE INFO TO COME


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Mar 27 2011, 07:26 PM~20194847
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hop prize money??? Is there going to be an enterance fee?


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bibbs_@Mar 27 2011, 08:19 PM~20196648
> *ILL State Big Bodys Car show July 9th 2011
> LOCATION TBA
> MORE INFO TO COME
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 27 2011, 05:46 PM~20195019
> *SO WHATS THE CASH PRICE FOR THE HOP? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cyclo (Aug 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 27 2011, 10:05 PM~20197212
> *Hop prize money??? Is there going to be an enterance fee?
> *


we are still working out the details for the cash prize on the hop. Fee will be for the cars entering the show. Spectator's are free.


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MISTER STRANGER_@Mar 18 2011, 06:34 PM~20124535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.E_@Mar 15 2011, 10:49 PM~20101452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 25 2011, 10:00 PM~20182877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE! *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## youngvillan (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 25 2011, 11:00 PM~20182877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait its going to b the bomb


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youngvillan_@Mar 29 2011, 07:09 PM~20213312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Mar 31 2011, 02:16 PM~20228853
> *SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
> 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
> SATURDAY, NOVEMBER  12th, 2011
> ...


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt for chicago shows


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

*DropFest 2011 August 13th 2011 
Hop, gas hop,and 3wheel contest $10,000 in prizes 50 classes
Go to dropfest .com for more details*


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice1_@Mar 31 2011, 10:00 PM~20232026
> *DropFest 2011 August 13th 2011
> Hop, gas hop,and 3wheel contest $10,000 in prizes 50 classes
> Go to dropfest .com for more details
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

SomosunO Car Club hosting
Mexican Fiesta Hot Wheelz Car Show
Saturday August 27th 2011
Henry Maier Summerfest Grounds
200 N. Harbor Drive
Milwaukee Wisconsin 53202


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Apr 3 2011, 12:41 PM~20246855
> *SomosunO Car Club hosting
> Mexican Fiesta Hot Wheelz Car Show
> Saturday August 27th 2011
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Apr 3 2011, 05:41 AM~20246855
> *SomosunO Car Club hosting
> Mexican Fiesta Hot Wheelz Car Show
> Saturday August 27th 2011
> ...


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

*<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>DropFest 2011 August 13th 2011 
Hop, gas hop,and 3wheel contest $10,000 in prizes 50 classes
Go to dropfest .com for more details
</span>**[/FONT]*


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## El Payaso (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Payaso_@Apr 5 2011, 08:59 AM~20263958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pacolf (Dec 18, 2009)

2011 SEASON LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

More info to come thanks Luis


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@Apr 6 2011, 03:02 PM~20275324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Feb 19 2011, 10:16 AM~19909039
> *Viejitos will be there  :thumbsup:
> This is already in the schedule.  Just putting up the flyer...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Viejitos midwest reunion!!! all clubs invited 3day event!
Friday June 24th 
Hang out all day at M/s muffler shop
Burgers and hot dogs
6:00pm Zion Il pre regestration for nostalgia days & cruise
8:00pm to 1:00am whey chai Banquet hall
2683 sheridan rd in Zion Il
D.J music playing some good oldies .....& Beer! $2.00 each beer Budlights.

Staurday June,25th
9:00am Meet at culvers on sheridan rd in zion IL
for Nostalgia days car show.

6:00pm till whatever Viejitos Northern Illinois Midwest Reunion.
at culvers 3335 Sheridan rd Zion IL
Dj music !!! 
new game Tug a bomb!!!!!! pull a bomb winning team will get a big tequila bottle 

Car Hop @ 7:30 pm $$$$$$$$$$
Single pump cash prize $300
double pump cash prize$300 
car hop is sponser by M/S mufflers,Backyard boogie hydraulics and blue magic tattoo.

Hotel country Inn & suites
1100 33rd st in Zion IL ph#847 746-0101
Sunday June 26th Curatela con Viejitos Northern Illinois!
@M/S Muffler shop 10am till BBQ Grills are welcome

Lets blow up the midwest!!! All clubs are welcome...


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

Viejitos midwest reunion!!! all clubs invited 3day event!
Friday June 24th 
Hang out all day at M/s muffler shop
38900 N green bay rd 
beach park IL 60087.
Burgers and hot dogs
6:00pm Zion Il pre regestration for nostalgia days & cruise
8:00pm to 1:00am whey chai Banquet hall
2683 sheridan rd in Zion Il
D.J music playing some good oldies .....& Beer! $2.00 each beer Budlights.

Staurday June,25th
9:00am Meet at culvers on sheridan rd in zion IL
for Nostalgia days car show.

6:00pm till whatever Viejitos Northern Illinois Midwest Reunion.
at culvers 3335 Sheridan rd Zion IL
Dj music !!! 
new game Tug a bomb!!!!!! pull a bomb winning team will get a big tequila bottle 

Car Hop @ 7:30 pm $$$$$$$$$$
Single pump cash prize $300
double pump cash prize$300 
car hop is sponser by M/S mufflers,Backyard boogie hydraulics and blue magic tattoo.

Hotel country Inn & suites
1100 33rd st in Zion IL ph#847 746-0101
Sunday June 26th Curatela con Viejitos Northern Illinois!
@M/S Muffler shop 10am till BBQ Grills are welcome

Lets blow up the midwest!!! All clubs are welcome...

This post has been edited by viejitos54: Today, 04:20 PM


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Apr 11 2011, 02:53 PM~20312424
> *Viejitos midwest reunion!!! all clubs invited 3day event!
> Friday June 24th
> Hang out all day at M/s muffler shop
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Apr 11 2011, 04:29 PM~20312669
> *Viejitos midwest reunion!!! all clubs invited 3day event!
> Friday June 24th
> Hang out all day at M/s muffler shop
> ...


Orale! Damn :wow: lots of info
I'll update the calendar with more info tonight when i have more time.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Apr 12 2011, 02:24 PM~20320725
> *Orale! Damn :wow:  lots of info
> I'll update the calendar with more info tonight when i have more time.
> 
> *


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

Es


> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Apr 11 2011, 04:29 PM~20312669
> *Viejitos midwest reunion!!! all clubs invited 3day event!
> Friday June 24th
> Hang out all day at M/s muffler shop
> ...


Yes Sir Let's Blow up the midwest homie This are the Good Times. Good Times will be there homie


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

Es


> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Apr 11 2011, 04:29 PM~20312669
> *Viejitos midwest reunion!!! all clubs invited 3day event!
> Friday June 24th
> Hang out all day at M/s muffler shop
> ...


Yes Sir Let's Blow up the midwest homie These are the Good Times. Good Times will be there homie


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Apr 9 2011, 09:44 AM~20297335
> *SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
> 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
> SATURDAY, NOVEMBER  12th, 2011
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b354/chi...0_3834015_o.jpg

got this off of fb


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Chido 64_@Apr 13 2011, 09:33 PM~20333074
> *http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b354/chi...0_3834015_o.jpg
> 
> got this off of fb
> *



jus got word no registration fee :biggrin:


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Chido 64_@Apr 13 2011, 06:33 PM~20333074
> *http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b354/chi...0_3834015_o.jpg
> 
> got this off of fb
> *



HERMANOS C.C. WILL B IN THE HOUSE.... :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

*DropFest 2011 August 13th 2011 
Hop, gas hop,and 3wheel contest $10,000 in prizes 50 classes
Go to dropfest .com for more details
*


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Apr 14 2011, 07:57 AM~20337139
> *SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
> 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
> SATURDAY, NOVEMBER  12th, 2011
> ...



GREAT JOB WALLY N THANKS FOR TAKING TIME OUT OF UR LIFE TO DO THIS FOR US LOWRIDERS.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddys&chevys_@Apr 15 2011, 08:46 AM~20344771
> *GREAT JOB WALLY N THANKS FOR TAKING TIME OUT OF UR LIFE TO DO THIS FOR US LOWRIDERS.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SIMON PELON! :biggrin: 
THANKS JUST TRYIN TO MAKE THINGS EASIER.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## El Payaso (Aug 21, 2010)

Just added


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Apr 17 2011, 02:40 AM~20356981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

come on sunny days n nice weather... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddys&chevys_@Apr 18 2011, 09:54 AM~20364553
> *come on sunny days n nice weather... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

lets go people may 29 first picnic of the year get your cars ready to roll lets start the year off right :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

Was up lil and chi-town fam. Whos ready to roll in the Cinco De Mayo parade Sunday May 1st.? Its going to start on by Benito Juarez H.S in Chicago on Cermak rd. and Ashland
for more info contact Andy 708-243-0313 or Ruben 708-420-2167 we are needing a head count for those who wish to participate, asap hopefully by this Friday.


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Chido 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Apr 18 2011, 08:34 PM~20367923
> *
> *


amen brotha!!


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEE ILLUSIONS_@Apr 20 2011, 09:29 PM~20385588
> *Was up lil and chi-town fam. Whos ready to roll in the Cinco De Mayo parade Sunday May 1st.? Its going to start on by Benito Juarez H.S in Chicago on Cermak rd. and Ashland
> for more info contact Andy 708-243-0313 or Ruben 708-420-2167 we are needing a head count for those who wish to participate, asap hopefully by this Friday.
> *


What up homie well I talked to andy homie so u can count GoodTimes C.C there homie we are taking 4 cars so mark us down homie need any info my number is 630-486-7359 thanks homie


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztlan_d_@Apr 23 2011, 01:31 AM~20401093
> *What up homie well I talked to andy homie so u can count GoodTimes C.C there homie we are taking 4 cars so mark us down homie need any info my number is 630-486-7359 thanks homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Chido 64_@Apr 22 2011, 11:59 PM~20400983
> *amen brotha!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!

This post has been edited by SUENOS DIVINOS: Apr 15 2011, 09:04 AM 

--------------------

1 CULTURE 1 GOAL 2 RIDE LOW!!!
President- Sueños Divinos
PRIMO PHOTOGRAPHY


Ill call you this weekend about getting some tickets :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Apr 26 2011, 12:36 PM~20423464
> *Ill call you this weekend about getting some tickets  :biggrin:
> *


Cool Bro! Hoping the weather is still nice out then, since its taking so long to warm up.


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEE ILLUSIONS_@Apr 20 2011, 09:29 PM~20385588
> *Was up lil and chi-town fam. Whos ready to roll in the Cinco De Mayo parade Sunday May 1st.? Its going to start on by Benito Juarez H.S in Chicago on Cermak rd. and Ashland
> for more info contact Andy 708-243-0313 or Ruben 708-420-2167 we are needing a head count for those who wish to participate, asap hopefully by this Friday.
> *


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'><span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Good morning gente. Just a reminder for those who are coming out to the Cinco De Mayo parade. We will be meeting up at Benito Juarez H.S. on Cermak and Ashland at 8:30 a.m Sunday May 1 2011</span></span>


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.E+Apr 29 2011, 08:10 AM~20446531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

WALLY DO ME A FAVOR AND ADD THIS CRUISE NITE I HOPE EVERYONE SHOWS UP ITS AT MR.GYROS IN LANSING IL..I WILL GET THE ADDRESS TOMORROW ITS RIGHT OFF OF I-80 THE TORRENCE EXIT...TIME WILL B FROM 7PM TO 2 AM...MAY27TH ...THINKING ABOUT DOIN IT ONCE A MONTH....


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddys&chevys_@May 1 2011, 02:05 PM~20460412
> *WALLY DO ME A FAVOR AND ADD THIS CRUISE NITE I HOPE EVERYONE SHOWS UP ITS AT MR.GYROS IN LANSING IL..I WILL GET THE ADDRESS TOMORROW ITS RIGHT OFF OF I-80  THE TORRENCE EXIT...TIME WILL B FROM 7PM TO 2 AM...MAY27TH ...THINKING ABOUT DOIN IT ONCE A MONTH....
> *



HERE IS THE ADDRESS...17600 TORRENCE AVE LANSING IL.60438..MR GYROS & ICE CREAM


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*I want to buy a car for my daughter. I don't have much money. I have about 500 if anyone is selling something reliable for cheap please hit me up. thanks.*


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

TTT FOR THE CHI


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

West Leyden High School Car Show
1000 Wolf Road *(SCHOOL PARKING LOT)*
Northlake, IL 60164
Saturday May 21st 
11:00 AM to 5:00 PM
Vehicle registration fee: nonperishable food item
http://www.leyden212.org/NEWS/car_show.pdf


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Cuz 0 (Mar 2, 2011)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 6 2011, 07:10 AM~20496361
> *SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
> 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
> SATURDAY, NOVEMBER  12th, 2011
> ...


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*
[/quote]


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@May 14 2011, 10:41 AM~20551571
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

ILL STATE BIG BODYS
CAR SHOW
will not be on july 9th Due to Circumstances Beyond Our Control sorry for the inconvenience we will have a new date and location up in the next few days thank you


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## RUDYSYMPLE85 (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 15 2011, 04:35 PM~20557919
> *<span style='color:blue'>SYMPLE CREATIONS CAR SHOW WILL BE ON
> AUG 6
> ZION IL
> LOCATION TBA*


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

any times for this one?

INDEPENDENT C.C.
CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, JUNE 5TH, 2011
RAIN DATE SUNDAY, JUNE 12TH, 2011
BUZZ BOMB
6301 W. 73RD STREET
BEDFORD PARK, IL 60638


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

i was wondering about times for all of them that dont have them.....


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 16 2011, 02:30 PM~20564263
> *any times for this one?
> 
> INDEPENDENT C.C.
> ...




here you go


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MISTER STRANGER, CHOLOW











:thumbsup: :h5: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

for info call 773-+727-7533


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

This season is looking good Carnales , Best of luck to every one & their events ! Y VIVA La Cultura LOWRIDER !! God Bless . :biggrin: PA RIBA :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

HELL YEA I CANT WAIT FOR ALL THESE SHOWS AND PICNICS TO KICK UP GOING TO BE A GOOD YEAR


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

Lowrider Community and Friends,

I know it’s a little disappointing not to have the show in the city again, but we just can’t afford it. Even charging the higher price of $35 didn’t cover all the expense that Chicago makes you pay to put on a show there. And, we had no control over parking fees. 

The only way to be able to have this show again was to move it to Indiana. Even though we lost money last year we are willing to try it one more time because we feel the lowrider community, from this area, deserves a big show. Streetlow Magazine was so impressed with all the beautiful cars that showed up to last year’s event they partnered up with us to make sure this show continues for the Midwest region.

The Porter County Fair Grounds is a nice big area. We are able to lower the prices so it is a lot more affordable for everyone. The fair grounds are right outside the Valparaiso/Merrillville area, which is where we live, so I know that the drive is not that bad cause I make it all the time to go to the Chicago shows. You come early in the morning to set up so it won’t be too hot as far as the cars overheating and by the time the show is over the sun is going down. 

I hope everyone comes out and shows their support to the Midwest Nationals and Streetlow Magazine cause it’s sure to be another great time. If you need any more information you can call 219-942-1752 or email [email protected]

See you soon.

Luis & Michelle Ruiz


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

SUP CHITOWN HOMIES

HERMANOS C.C will be hosting a cruise night @
MR GYROS
FRIDAY, MAY 27TH, 2011
17600 TORRENCE AVE.
LANSING, IL 60438
...7PM TO 2AM
RIGHT OFF I-80 ON TORRENCE AVE.See More


see yous out there if you guys can

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COCONUT_@May 23 2011, 07:56 PM~20614638
> *SUP CHITOWN HOMIES
> 
> HERMANOS C.C will be hosting a cruise night @
> ...




:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@May 23 2011, 08:31 PM~20614378
> *Lowrider Community and Friends,
> 
> I know it’s a little disappointing not to have the show in the city again, but we just can’t afford it. Even charging the higher price of $35 didn’t cover all the expense that Chicago makes you pay to put on a show there. And, we had no control over parking fees.
> ...


Don't tell me that people are bitching about the move to Indiana! El barrio CC will be there!!! Mad respect to u and ur wife, keep up the good work!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@May 23 2011, 09:31 PM~20614378
> *Lowrider Community and Friends,
> 
> I know it’s a little disappointing not to have the show in the city again, but we just can’t afford it. Even charging the higher price of $35 didn’t cover all the expense that Chicago makes you pay to put on a show there. And, we had no control over parking fees.
> ...


Suenos Divinos C.C.
will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@May 23 2011, 08:43 PM~20615146
> *Don't tell me that people are bitching about the move to Indiana! El barrio CC will be there!!! Mad respect to u and ur wife, keep up the good work!
> *


 :0 yea that shit is too far :biggrin: :biggrin: u know how it goes ...1st theres not enough shows ...now the shows r too far next will b i cant make it cause my dog has a dentist appointment....lol....


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

so whos comin out to HERMANOS CC cruise nite this friday from 7pm to 2am ..its in lansing (ILLINOIS).....LOL...


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOLOW_@May 23 2011, 10:31 PM~20614378
> *Lowrider Community and Friends,
> 
> I know it’s a little disappointing not to have the show in the city again, but we just can’t afford it. Even charging the higher price of $35 didn’t cover all the expense that Chicago makes you pay to put on a show there. And, we had no control over parking fees.
> ...


Completley understandable to move it away from Crook County. We will be sure to make it out to this event, especially with it being so close.


----------



## youngvillan (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

*I know its late but i want to thank all the car clubs and indepenant cruzers for coming out last week.you guys know who you are!So thanks alot and hope to see everyone there this Thursday *









El Barrio CC is hosting a cruze night every Thursday from 6pm-??? starting June 2 at Ayala's night club in Villa Park.They will be having food and drink specials,but spaces are limited!!!! Hope to see you guys there. :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
*6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
<span style=\'color:red\'>SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@May 26 2011, 09:35 AM~20632178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

HERMANOS C.C will be hosting a cruise night @
MR GYROS
FRIDAY, MAY 27TH, 2011
17600 TORRENCE AVE.
LANSING, IL 60438
......7PM TO 2AM
RIGHT OFF I-80 ON TORRENCE AVE.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COCONUT_@May 27 2011, 07:07 AM~20639427
> *HERMANOS C.C will be hosting a cruise night @
> MR GYROS
> FRIDAY, MAY 27TH, 2011
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

VIEJITOS MIDWEST REUNION
FRIDAY, SATURDAY, SUNDAY JUNE 24TH-25TH-26TH, 2011
FRIDAY, JUNE 24TH
M/S MUFFLER SHOP
38900 N GREEN BAY RD
BEACH PARK, IL 60087
ALL DAY BURGERS AND DOGS
8PM-1AM
WHEY CHAI BANQUET HALL
2683 SHERIDAN RD
ZION, IL
DJ, OLDIES, BEER
SATURDAY, JUNE 25TH
6PM-??
CULVERS
3335 SHERIDAN RD
ZION, IL
DJ - MUSIC, TUG-A-BOMB , CAR HOP @ 7:30
SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH
10AM-??
M/S MUFFLER SHOP
38900 N GREEN BAY RD
BEACH PARK, IL 60087
BBQ GRILLS WELCOME
HOSTED BY VIEJITOS N. IL, VIEJITOS RGV TX, VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA
VIEJITOS NEW MEXICO

_*Just confirmed with Streetlow magazine they will be in the house for our midwest reunion!!!! They will be filming and taking alot of pictures for the *_magazine... :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

weather says t-storm tomorrow :angry:


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@May 27 2011, 11:08 AM~20640876
> *VIEJITOS MIDWEST REUNION
> FRIDAY, SATURDAY, SUNDAY JUNE 24TH-25TH-26TH, 2011
> FRIDAY, JUNE 24TH
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rocktwism (Nov 24, 2002)

(SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS C.C. AND SELECTIVE STYLES C.C.
CHICAGO'S LOWRIDER FEST
1ST PICNIC OF THE YEAR
SUNDAY, MAY 29TH, 2011)

Damn, saw the lo's on 290 and 88, hopefully the rain didnt kill it, wouldve loved to roll by


----------



## 64cutty (Jan 7, 2009)

Damn rain! :angry: we had a great time thou! :biggrin:


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

Is it still going on?


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rocktwism_@May 29 2011, 08:59 AM~20650962
> *(SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS C.C. AND SELECTIVE STYLES C.C.
> CHICAGO'S LOWRIDER FEST
> 1ST PICNIC OF THE YEAR
> ...


U OTR???


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

]


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

*STREET LOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!*


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

VIEJITOS MIDWEST REUNION
FRIDAY, SATURDAY, SUNDAY JUNE 24TH-25TH-26TH, 2011
FRIDAY, JUNE 24TH
M/S MUFFLER SHOP
38900 N GREEN BAY RD
BEACH PARK, IL 60087
Hang out
ALL DAY BURGERS AND DOGS....till 800pm

FIRDAY 8







0PM TO 1







0 AM
WHEY CHAI BANQUET HALL
2683 SHERIDAN RD
ZION, IL
DJ, OLDIES, BEER.

SATURDAY, JUNE 25TH
NOSTALGIA DAYS IN ZION IL 10AM TO 6PM
VIEJITOS MIDWEST REUNION....
6PM-?? @
CULVERS PARKING LOT.
3335 SHERIDAN RD
ZION, IL
DJ - MUSIC, TUG-A-BOMB , CAR HOP @ 7:30

SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH
10AM-??
M/S MUFFLER SHOP
38900 N GREEN BAY RD
BEACH PARK, IL 60087
BBQ GRILLS WELCOME
​


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


rollnlo84olds said:


> El Barrio CC is hosting a cruze night every Thursday from 6pm-??? starting June 2 at Ayala's night club in Villa Park.They will be having food and drink specials,but spaces are limited!!!! Hope to see you guys there. :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


can wait to see everyone tomorrow!!


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

**HERMANOS C.C.* *

*WILL BE HOSTING A CRUISE NIGHT ON:*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 4 @ 4:00PM-10:00PM*
* @*

*BLUE TOP DRIVE IN*
*8801 INDIANAPOLIS BLVD.*
*HIGHLAND,IN*








GREAT SPOT FOR A CRUISE N A NICE MEAL WITH FAMILY...SEE U THERES HOMIES


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok brothers as you can see the new layout has F#*ked up the calendar. hopefully i can figure out how to repost info if not i will need all info again. Who told them to change it anyway.:twak::buttkick:


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> Ok brothers as you can see the new layout has F#*ked up the calendar. hopefully i can figure out how to repost info if not i will need all info again. Who told them to change it anyway.:twak::buttkick:


hell yea bro who told them to change it. i was looking for the show list and no woulder way i coundnt find what the hell LOW IT LOW IF U READ THIS PLEASE PUT EVEYTHING BACK THE WAY IT WAS IT WAS MUCH BETTER AND EASY TOO USE :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Sorry for the problems. I was able to recover this from the old database:

CRUISE NIGHTS

*MR GYROS
FRIDAY, MAY 27TH, 2011
17600 TORRENCE AVE.*
LANSING, IL 60438
7PM TO 2AM
RIGHT OFF I-80 ON TORRENCE AVE.

*DIAMOND GIRL
IN LOVING MEMORY
SATURDAY, MAY 28TH, 2011
34TH AND LARAMIE*
GETTING TOGETHER AT 5PM LEAVING AT 7PM

*MARCOS BEEF
WEDNESDAYS
6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
CHICAGO, IL 60639
6PM TIL 10PM

SHOWS/EVENTS

*WEST LEYDEN HIGH SCHOOL
CAR SHOW
SATURDAY, MAY 21ST, 2011
11AM-5PM
WEST LEYDEN HIGH SCHOOL
1000 WOLF ROAD
NORTHLAKE, IL 60164*
REGISTRATION IS NONPERISHABLE FOOD ITEM

*SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS C.C. AND SELECTIVE STYLES C.C.
CHICAGO'S LOWRIDER FEST
1ST PICNIC OF THE YEAR
SUNDAY, MAY 29TH, 2011
MILLER MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE*
ON 1ST AVE. AND SOUTH OF ROOSEVELT RD
$10 DONATION AT ENTRANCE / BRING YOUR OWN GRILL
NO BOTTLES (VIOLATORS WILL BE ESCORTED OUT)
INFO: LARRY 708-543-6802 MARIO 773-858-2864

*INDEPENDENT C.C.
CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, JUNE 5TH, 2011
RAIN DATE SUNDAY, JUNE 12TH, 2011
10AM-5PM
BUZZ BOMB
6301 W. 73RD STREET
BEDFORD PARK, IL 60638*
REGISTRATION: $25 CARS AND MOTORCYCLES
INFO AND CONTACT: PHIL 773-706-0934 OR ADOLFO 630-201-7060

*5TH ANNUAL FAMILY SUMMER FEST
ST. ANTHONYS HOSPITAL
SATURDAY, JUNE 18TH, 2011
9AM-3PM
CALIFORNIA AND 18TH ST.*
REGISTRATION: $20-CARS $10-BIKES
FOOD AND MUSIC, BLESSING OF CAR

*VIEJITOS MIDWEST REUNION
FRIDAY, SATURDAY, SUNDAY JUNE 24TH-25TH-26TH, 2011
FRIDAY, JUNE 24TH
M/S MUFFLER SHOP
38900 N GREEN BAY RD
BEACH PARK, IL 60087*
ALL DAY BURGERS AND DOGS
8PM-1AM
*WHEY CHAI BANQUET HALL
2683 SHERIDAN RD
ZION, IL*
DJ, OLDIES, BEER
*SATURDAY, JUNE 25TH
6PM-??
CULVERS
3335 SHERIDAN RD
ZION, IL*
DJ - MUSIC, TUG-A-BOMB , CAR HOP @ 7:30
*SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH
10AM-??
M/S MUFFLER SHOP
38900 N GREEN BAY RD
BEACH PARK, IL 60087*
BBQ GRILLS WELCOME
HOSTED BY VIEJITOS N. IL, VIEJITOS RGV TX, VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA
VIEJITOS NEW MEXICO

*NOSTALGIA DAYS
25TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW
SATURDAY, JUNE 25TH, 2011
SHERIDAN RD
ZION, IL*
WWW.NOSTALGIADAYS.COM

*MULA 
CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH, 2011
HUMBOLDT PARK*

*MAJESTICS C.C.
CHICAGO GET TOGETHER
SATURDAY, JULY 2ND, 2011
SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE*
ON LAGRANGE RD. BY STEVENSWON EXPWY

*ILL STATE BIG BODYS
CAR SHOW
TBA 2011
LOCATION TBA*

*DUB SHOW
CHICAGO SHOW
SATURDAY, JULY 16TH, 2011
McCORMICK PLACE*

*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH
CAR AND BIKE SHOW
SATURDAY, JULY 23RD, 2011
BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH
BLUE ISLAND, IL*
FREE GIVEAWAYS, FOOD AND DRINKS

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. AND INDEPENDENT C.C.
PICNIC
SUNDAY, JULY 24TH, 2011
COUNTRY LANE WOODS*
ENTRANCE ON 95TH ST. BETWEEN WILLOW SPRING RD AND U.S. 45

*SYMPLE CREATIONS C.C.
CAR SHOW
SATURDAY, AUGUST 6TH, 2011
LOCATION TBA
ZION, IL*

*STREETSTYLE C.C.
MIDWEST PICNIC
SUNDAY, AUGUST 7TH, 2011
MILLER MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE
2199 S. 1ST AVE.
MAYWOOD, IL 60153*

*DROPFEST 2011
SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011*
INFO @ DROPFEST.COM

*SLOW AND LOW
LOWRIDER CULTURE-COMMUNITY AND ART
SUNDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2011
11AM-7PM
7PM-8PM CAR CRUISE
PILSEN'S CREATIVE INDUSTRY DISTRICT*
$10 ADULTS $2 CHILDREN
PRESENTED BY CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY AND OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE
MIDWEST NATIONALS
SUNDAY, AUGUST 21ST, 2011
10AM-6PM
PORTER COUNTY EXPO CENTER
215 EAST DIVISION ROAD
VALPARAISO, IN 46383*
PRE-REGISTRATION: $40 DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION: $50
ADMISSION: $15 ADULTS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE
FREE PARKING, CASH PRIZES, LIVE PERFORMANCES, BEER GARDEN, FOOD VENDERS
CONTACT AND INFO: 219-942-1752 OR E-MAIL: [email protected]

*SOMOSUNO C.C.
MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW
SATURDAY, AUGUST 27TH, 2011
HENRY MAIER SUMMERFEST GROUNDS
200 N.HARBOR DRIVE
MILWAUKEE, WI 53202*

*PESADOS C.C.
CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2011
LOCATION TBA*
MORE INFO TO COME

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA
10th ANNUAL PICNIC
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011
CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.
15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011
6PM-12PM
KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS
1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............
SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*PLEASE DOUBLE CHECK YOUR EVENTS ON THE CALEDAR ABOVE!!!!!:scrutinize:*
THEY WERE ABLE TO PULL INFO FROM THE OLD DATA BASE.
JUST MAKE SURE ALL INFO IS CORRECT AND CURRENT.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS*

*MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*5TH ANNUAL FAMILY SUMMER FEST*
*ST. ANTHONYS HOSPITAL*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 18TH, 2011*
*9AM-3PM*
*CALIFORNIA AND 18TH ST.*
REGISTRATION: $20-CARS $10-BIKES
FOOD AND MUSIC, BLESSING OF CAR

*VIEJITOS MIDWEST REUNION*
*FRIDAY, SATURDAY, SUNDAY JUNE 24TH-25TH-26TH, 2011*
*FRIDAY, JUNE 24TH*
*M/S MUFFLER SHOP*
*38900 N GREEN BAY RD*
*BEACH PARK, IL 60087*
ALL DAY BURGERS AND DOGS
8PM-1AM
*WHEY CHAI BANQUET HALL*
*2683 SHERIDAN RD*
*ZION, IL*
DJ, OLDIES, BEER
*SATURDAY, JUNE 25TH*
*6PM-??*
*CULVERS*
*3335 SHERIDAN RD*
*ZION, IL*
DJ - MUSIC, TUG-A-BOMB , CAR HOP @ 7:30
*SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH*
*10AM-??*
*M/S MUFFLER SHOP*
*38900 N GREEN BAY RD*
*BEACH PARK, IL 60087*
BBQ GRILLS WELCOME
HOSTED BY VIEJITOS N. IL, VIEJITOS RGV TX, VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA
VIEJITOS NEW MEXICO

*NOSTALGIA DAYS*
*25TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 25TH, 2011*
*SHERIDAN RD*
*ZION, IL*
WWW.NOSTALGIADAYS.COM

*MULA *
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH, 2011*
*HUMBOLDT PARK*

*MAJESTICS C.C.*
*CHICAGO GET TOGETHER*
*SATURDAY, JULY 2ND, 2011*
*SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE*
ON LAGRANGE RD. BY STEVENSWON EXPWY

*ILL STATE BIG BODYS*
*CAR SHOW*
*TBA 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*

*DUB SHOW*
*CHICAGO SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 16TH, 2011*
*McCORMICK PLACE*

*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 23RD, 2011*
*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*BLUE ISLAND, IL*
FREE GIVEAWAYS, FOOD AND DRINKS

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. AND INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, JULY 24TH, 2011*
*COUNTRY LANE WOODS*
ENTRANCE ON 95TH ST. BETWEEN WILLOW SPRING RD AND U.S. 45

*SYMPLE CREATIONS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 6TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
*ZION, IL*

*STREETSTYLE C.C.*
*MIDWEST PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 7TH, 2011*
*MILLER MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE*
*2199 S. 1ST AVE.*
*MAYWOOD, IL 60153*

*DROPFEST 2011*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011*
INFO @ DROPFEST.COM

*SLOW AND LOW*
*LOWRIDER CULTURE-COMMUNITY AND ART*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2011*
*11AM-7PM*
*7PM-8PM CAR CRUISE*
*PILSEN'S CREATIVE INDUSTRY DISTRICT*
$10 ADULTS $2 CHILDREN
PRESENTED BY CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY AND OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE*
*MIDWEST NATIONALS*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 21ST, 2011*
*10AM-6PM*
*PORTER COUNTY EXPO CENTER*
*215 EAST DIVISION ROAD*
*VALPARAISO, IN 46383*
PRE-REGISTRATION: $40 DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION: $50
ADMISSION: $15 ADULTS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE
FREE PARKING, CASH PRIZES, LIVE PERFORMANCES, BEER GARDEN, FOOD VENDERS
CONTACT AND INFO: 219-942-1752 OR E-MAIL: [email protected]

*SOMOSUNO C.C.*
*MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 27TH, 2011*
*HENRY MAIER SUMMERFEST GROUNDS*
*200 N.HARBOR DRIVE*
*MILWAUKEE, WI 53202*

*PESADOS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
MORE INFO TO COME

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

We added additional awards 
Best Dub/Donk
Best Bomb
Best Pinstriping
Car Hop
$200 for 1st place and $100 in Advance auto gift cards for 2nd place... No classes or rules just who hops higher.. 

No outside ALCOHOL ALLOWED.... THE SPORTS BAR WILL HAVE DRINK AND FOOD SPECIALS FOR THE DAY OF THE SHOW... There will be a live band inside and if weather permitting DJ outside provided by the BUZZ BOMB... The show will be rain or shine sorry no rain date due to the Street Seen covering the event..


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

*







*

**HERMANOS C.C.* *

*WILL BE HOSTING A CRUISE NIGHT ON:*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 4 @ 4:00PM-10:00PM*
*@*

*BLUE TOP DRIVE IN*
*8801 INDIANAPOLIS BLVD.*
*HIGHLAND,IN*








GREAT SPOT FOR A CRUISE N A NICE MEAL WITH FAMILY...SEE U THERES HOMIES​


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*VIEJITOS MIDWEST REUNION
FRIDAY, SATURDAY, SUNDAY JUNE 24TH-25TH-26TH, 2011
FRIDAY, JUNE 24TH
M/S MUFFLER SHOP
38900 N GREEN BAY RD
BEACH PARK, IL 60087
*ALL DAY BURGERS AND DOGS
8PM-1AM
*WHEY CHAI BANQUET HALL
2683 SHERIDAN RD
ZION, IL*
DJ, OLDIES, BEER
*SATURDAY, JUNE 25TH
6PM-??
CULVERS
3335 SHERIDAN RD
ZION, IL*
DJ - MUSIC, TUG-A-BOMB , CAR HOP @ 7:30
*SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH
10AM-??
M/S MUFFLER SHOP
38900 N GREEN BAY RD
BEACH PARK, IL 60087*
BBQ GRILLS WELCOME
HOSTED BY VIEJITOS N. IL, VIEJITOS RGV TX, VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA
VIEJITOS NEW MEXICO

*SEE YOU THERE*


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

damn lets have a cruise/show with no rain please


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::banghead:


rollnlo84olds said:


> *I know its late but i want to thank all the car clubs and indepenant cruzers for coming out last week.you guys know who you are!So thanks alot and hope to see everyone there this Thursday *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> *PLEASE DOUBLE CHECK YOUR EVENTS ON THE CALEDAR ABOVE!!!!!:scrutinize:*
> THEY WERE ABLE TO PULL INFO FROM THE OLD DATA BASE.
> JUST MAKE SURE ALL INFO IS CORRECT AND CURRENT.


our cruze night isn't on the calander. can you put it back,thanks.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

rollnlo84olds said:


> our cruze night isn't on the calander. can you put it back,thanks.


Just went back thru the entire post a couple things were left off. Working on it now!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS*

*MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

*EL BARRIO C.C. HOSTING*
*CRUISE NIGHT*
*THURSDAYS*
*AYALA'S*
*623 W. NORTH AVE.*
*VILLA PARK, IL*
6PM TIL ????

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*B96 & DUB*
*CUSTOM CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 11TH, 2011*
*12PM-5PM*
*TOYOTA PARK*
*BRIDGEVIEW, IL*
REGISTRATION IS FREE AND ALL PARTICIPATING VEHICLES WILL RECEIVE 2 SUMMERBASH TICKETS

*5TH ANNUAL FAMILY SUMMER FEST*
*ST. ANTHONYS HOSPITAL*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 18TH, 2011*
*9AM-3PM*
*CALIFORNIA AND 18TH ST.*
REGISTRATION: $20-CARS $10-BIKES
FOOD AND MUSIC, BLESSING OF CAR

*VIEJITOS MIDWEST REUNION*
*FRIDAY, SATURDAY, SUNDAY JUNE 24TH-25TH-26TH, 2011*
*FRIDAY, JUNE 24TH*
*M/S MUFFLER SHOP*
*38900 N GREEN BAY RD*
*BEACH PARK, IL 60087*
ALL DAY BURGERS AND DOGS
8PM-1AM
*WHEY CHAI BANQUET HALL*
*2683 SHERIDAN RD*
*ZION, IL*
DJ, OLDIES, BEER
*SATURDAY, JUNE 25TH*
*6PM-??*
*CULVERS*
*3335 SHERIDAN RD*
*ZION, IL*
DJ - MUSIC, TUG-A-BOMB , CAR HOP @ 7:30
*SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH*
*10AM-??*
*M/S MUFFLER SHOP*
*38900 N GREEN BAY RD*
*BEACH PARK, IL 60087*
BBQ GRILLS WELCOME
HOSTED BY VIEJITOS N. IL, VIEJITOS RGV TX, VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA
VIEJITOS NEW MEXICO

*NOSTALGIA DAYS*
*25TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 25TH, 2011*
*SHERIDAN RD*
*ZION, IL*
WWW.NOSTALGIADAYS.COM

*MULA *
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH, 2011*
*HUMBOLDT PARK*

*MAJESTICS C.C.*
*CHICAGO GET TOGETHER*
*SATURDAY, JULY 2ND, 2011*
*SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE*
ON LAGRANGE RD. BY STEVENSWON EXPWY

*DUB SHOW*
*CHICAGO SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 16TH, 2011*
*McCORMICK PLACE*

*ILL STATE BIG BODYS*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, JULY 17TH, 2011*
*MILAN BANQUET*
*651 LAKEHURST RD*
*WAUKEGAN, IL 60085*

*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 23RD, 2011*
*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*BLUE ISLAND, IL*
FREE GIVEAWAYS, FOOD AND DRINKS

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. AND INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, JULY 24TH, 2011*
*COUNTRY LANE WOODS*
ENTRANCE ON 95TH ST. BETWEEN WILLOW SPRING RD AND U.S. 45

*SYMPLE CREATIONS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 6TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
*ZION, IL*

*STREETSTYLE C.C.*
*MIDWEST PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 7TH, 2011*
*MILLER MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE*
*2199 S. 1ST AVE.*
*MAYWOOD, IL 60153*

*DROPFEST 2011*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011*
INFO @ DROPFEST.COM

*SLOW AND LOW*
*LOWRIDER CULTURE-COMMUNITY AND ART*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2011*
*11AM-7PM*
*7PM-8PM CAR CRUISE*
*PILSEN'S CREATIVE INDUSTRY DISTRICT*
$10 ADULTS $2 CHILDREN
PRESENTED BY CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY AND OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE*
*MIDWEST NATIONALS*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 21ST, 2011*
*10AM-6PM*
*PORTER COUNTY EXPO CENTER*
*215 EAST DIVISION ROAD*
*VALPARAISO, IN 46383*
PRE-REGISTRATION: $40 DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION: $50
ADMISSION: $15 ADULTS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE
FREE PARKING, CASH PRIZES, LIVE PERFORMANCES, BEER GARDEN, FOOD VENDERS
CONTACT AND INFO: 219-942-1752 OR E-MAIL: [email protected]

*SOMOSUNO C.C.*
*MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 27TH, 2011*
*HENRY MAIER SUMMERFEST GROUNDS*
*200 N.HARBOR DRIVE*
*MILWAUKEE, WI 53202*

*PESADOS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
MORE INFO TO COME

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

*new date for the ILL STATE BIG BODYS Car show.......... sunday july 17th milan banquet 651 Lakehurst road Waukegan IL 60085*


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

bibbs said:


> *new date for the ILL STATE BIG BODYS Car show.......... sunday july 17th milan banquet 651 Lakehurst road Waukegan IL 60085*


 :biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

The Outfit CC will be having a car show /community event on Sept 11th, in chicago heights. more info to come.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS*

*MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

*EL BARRIO C.C. HOSTING*
*CRUISE NIGHT*
*THURSDAYS*
*AYALA'S*
*623 W. NORTH AVE.*
*VILLA PARK, IL*
6PM TIL ????

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*B96 & DUB*
*CUSTOM CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 11TH, 2011*
*12PM-5PM*
*TOYOTA PARK*
*BRIDGEVIEW, IL*
REGISTRATION IS FREE AND ALL PARTICIPATING VEHICLES WILL RECEIVE 2 SUMMERBASH TICKETS

*5TH ANNUAL FAMILY SUMMER FEST*
*ST. ANTHONYS HOSPITAL*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 18TH, 2011*
*9AM-3PM*
*CALIFORNIA AND 18TH ST.*
REGISTRATION: $20-CARS $10-BIKES
FOOD AND MUSIC, BLESSING OF CAR

*VIEJITOS MIDWEST REUNION*
*FRIDAY, SATURDAY, SUNDAY JUNE 24TH-25TH-26TH, 2011*
*FRIDAY, JUNE 24TH*
*M/S MUFFLER SHOP*
*38900 N GREEN BAY RD*
*BEACH PARK, IL 60087*
ALL DAY BURGERS AND DOGS
8PM-1AM
*WHEY CHAI BANQUET HALL*
*2683 SHERIDAN RD*
*ZION, IL*
DJ, OLDIES, BEER
*SATURDAY, JUNE 25TH*
*6PM-??*
*CULVERS*
*3335 SHERIDAN RD*
*ZION, IL*
DJ - MUSIC, TUG-A-BOMB , CAR HOP @ 7:30
*SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH*
*10AM-??*
*M/S MUFFLER SHOP*
*38900 N GREEN BAY RD*
*BEACH PARK, IL 60087*
BBQ GRILLS WELCOME
HOSTED BY VIEJITOS N. IL, VIEJITOS RGV TX, VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA
VIEJITOS NEW MEXICO

*NOSTALGIA DAYS*
*25TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 25TH, 2011*
*SHERIDAN RD*
*ZION, IL*
WWW.NOSTALGIADAYS.COM

*MULA *
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH, 2011*
*HUMBOLDT PARK*

*MAJESTICS C.C.*
*CHICAGO GET TOGETHER*
*SATURDAY, JULY 2ND, 2011*
*SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE*
ON LAGRANGE RD. BY STEVENSWON EXPWY

*DUB SHOW*
*CHICAGO SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 16TH, 2011*
*McCORMICK PLACE*

*ILL STATE BIG BODYS*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, JULY 17TH, 2011*
*MILAN BANQUET*
*651 LAKEHURST RD*
*WAUKEGAN, IL 60085*

*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 23RD, 2011*
*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*BLUE ISLAND, IL*
FREE GIVEAWAYS, FOOD AND DRINKS

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. AND INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, JULY 24TH, 2011*
*COUNTRY LANE WOODS*
ENTRANCE ON 95TH ST. BETWEEN WILLOW SPRING RD AND U.S. 45

*SYMPLE CREATIONS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 6TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
*ZION, IL*

*STREETSTYLE C.C.*
*MIDWEST PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 7TH, 2011*
*MILLER MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE*
*2199 S. 1ST AVE.*
*MAYWOOD, IL 60153*

*DROPFEST 2011*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011*
INFO @ DROPFEST.COM

*SLOW AND LOW*
*LOWRIDER CULTURE-COMMUNITY AND ART*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2011*
*11AM-7PM*
*7PM-8PM CAR CRUISE*
*PILSEN'S CREATIVE INDUSTRY DISTRICT*
$10 ADULTS $2 CHILDREN
PRESENTED BY CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY AND OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE*
*MIDWEST NATIONALS*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 21ST, 2011*
*10AM-6PM*
*PORTER COUNTY EXPO CENTER*
*215 EAST DIVISION ROAD*
*VALPARAISO, IN 46383*
PRE-REGISTRATION: $40 DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION: $50
ADMISSION: $15 ADULTS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE
FREE PARKING, CASH PRIZES, LIVE PERFORMANCES, BEER GARDEN, FOOD VENDERS
CONTACT AND INFO: 219-942-1752 OR E-MAIL: [email protected]

*SOMOSUNO C.C.*
*MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 27TH, 2011*
*HENRY MAIER SUMMERFEST GROUNDS*
*200 N.HARBOR DRIVE*
*MILWAUKEE, WI 53202*

*PESADOS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
MORE INFO TO COME

*THE OUTFIT C.C*
*CAR SHOW COMMUNITY EVENT*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2011*
*CHICAGO HEIGHTS*
INFO TO COME

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> *CRUISE NIGHTS*
> 
> *MARCOS BEEF*
> *WEDNESDAYS*
> ...


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

Dam for real the b96 show is free and with summer bash tickets....sound like a great deal....


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> *CRUISE NIGHTS*
> 
> *MARCOS BEEF*
> *WEDNESDAYS*
> ...


thanks suenos divinos for posting the list of events/shows every year, really appreciate it since you are the only one that does it and updates it often for us!:thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

midwestoneluv said:


> thanks suenos divinos for posting the list of events/shows every year, really appreciate it since you are the only one that does it and updates it often for us!:thumbsup:


No problem brother! It helps me keep track of events and figure it can always help avoid conflicts of dates if possible.
Looks like another filled summer!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS*

*MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

*EL BARRIO C.C. HOSTING*
*CRUISE NIGHT*
*THURSDAYS*
*AYALA'S*
*623 W. NORTH AVE.*
*VILLA PARK, IL*
6PM TIL ????

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*B96 & DUB*
*CUSTOM CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 11TH, 2011*
*12PM-5PM*
*TOYOTA PARK*
*BRIDGEVIEW, IL*
REGISTRATION IS FREE AND ALL PARTICIPATING VEHICLES WILL RECEIVE 2 SUMMERBASH TICKETS

*5TH ANNUAL FAMILY SUMMER FEST*
*ST. ANTHONYS HOSPITAL*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 18TH, 2011*
*9AM-3PM*
*CALIFORNIA AND 18TH ST.*
REGISTRATION: $20-CARS $10-BIKES
FOOD AND MUSIC, BLESSING OF CAR

*VIEJITOS MIDWEST REUNION*
*FRIDAY, SATURDAY, SUNDAY JUNE 24TH-25TH-26TH, 2011*
*FRIDAY, JUNE 24TH*
*M/S MUFFLER SHOP*
*38900 N GREEN BAY RD*
*BEACH PARK, IL 60087*
ALL DAY BURGERS AND DOGS
8PM-1AM
*WHEY CHAI BANQUET HALL*
*2683 SHERIDAN RD*
*ZION, IL*
DJ, OLDIES, BEER
*SATURDAY, JUNE 25TH*
*6PM-??*
*CULVERS*
*3335 SHERIDAN RD*
*ZION, IL*
DJ - MUSIC, TUG-A-BOMB , CAR HOP @ 7:30
*SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH*
*10AM-??*
*M/S MUFFLER SHOP*
*38900 N GREEN BAY RD*
*BEACH PARK, IL 60087*
BBQ GRILLS WELCOME
HOSTED BY VIEJITOS N. IL, VIEJITOS RGV TX, VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA
VIEJITOS NEW MEXICO

*NOSTALGIA DAYS*
*25TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 25TH, 2011*
*SHERIDAN RD*
*ZION, IL*
WWW.NOSTALGIADAYS.COM

*MULA *
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH, 2011*
*HUMBOLDT PARK*

*MAJESTICS C.C.*
*CHICAGO GET TOGETHER*
*SATURDAY, JULY 2ND, 2011*
*SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE*
ON LAGRANGE RD. BY STEVENSWON EXPWY

*DUB SHOW*
*CHICAGO SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 16TH, 2011*
*McCORMICK PLACE*

*ILL STATE BIG BODYS*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, JULY 17TH, 2011*
*MILAN BANQUET*
*651 LAKEHURST RD*
*WAUKEGAN, IL 60085*

*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 23RD, 2011*
*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*BLUE ISLAND, IL*
FREE GIVEAWAYS, FOOD AND DRINKS

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. AND INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, JULY 24TH, 2011*
*COUNTRY LANE WOODS*
ENTRANCE ON 95TH ST. BETWEEN WILLOW SPRING RD AND U.S. 45

*SYMPLE CREATIONS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 6TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
*ZION, IL*

*STREETSTYLE C.C.*
*MIDWEST PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 7TH, 2011*
*MILLER MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE*
*2199 S. 1ST AVE.*
*MAYWOOD, IL 60153*

*DROPFEST 2011*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011*
INFO @ DROPFEST.COM

*SLOW AND LOW*
*LOWRIDER CULTURE-COMMUNITY AND ART*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2011*
*11AM-7PM*
*7PM-8PM CAR CRUISE*
*PILSEN'S CREATIVE INDUSTRY DISTRICT*
$10 ADULTS $2 CHILDREN
PRESENTED BY CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY AND OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE*
*MIDWEST NATIONALS*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 21ST, 2011*
*10AM-6PM*
*PORTER COUNTY EXPO CENTER*
*215 EAST DIVISION ROAD*
*VALPARAISO, IN 46383*
PRE-REGISTRATION: $40 DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION: $50
ADMISSION: $15 ADULTS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE
FREE PARKING, CASH PRIZES, LIVE PERFORMANCES, BEER GARDEN, FOOD VENDERS
CONTACT AND INFO: 219-942-1752 OR E-MAIL: [email protected]

*SOMOSUNO C.C.*
*MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 27TH, 2011*
*HENRY MAIER SUMMERFEST GROUNDS*
*200 N.HARBOR DRIVE*
*MILWAUKEE, WI 53202*

*PESADOS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
MORE INFO TO COME

*THE OUTFIT C.C*
*CAR SHOW COMMUNITY EVENT*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2011*
*CHICAGO HEIGHTS*
INFO TO COME

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

I think all of Chicago Land appreciates your efforts Bro. :thumbsup:


Thanks again


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

midwestoneluv said:


> thanks suenos divinos for posting the list of events/shows every year, really appreciate it since you are the only one that does it and updates it often for us!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> No problem brother! It helps me keep track of events and figure it can always help avoid conflicts of dates if possible.
> Looks like another filled summer!! :thumbsup:


Q-vo magic! Hows it going.


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

Does anyone know who is behind this show?

5TH ANNUAL FAMILY SUMMER FEST
ST. ANTHONYS HOSPITAL
SATURDAY, JUNE 18TH, 2011
9AM-3PM
CALIFORNIA AND 18TH ST.
REGISTRATION: $20-CARS $10-BIKES
FOOD AND MUSIC, BLESSING OF CAR


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

PA RIBA!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

lowrico said:


> Does anyone know who is behind this show?
> 
> 5TH ANNUAL FAMILY SUMMER FEST
> ST. ANTHONYS HOSPITAL
> ...


 it was members only before


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

rollnlo84olds said:


> it was members only before


Thanks, gonna try and make it. Gotta get the ride out of storage still though :happysad:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*VIEJITOS MIDWEST REUNION
FRIDAY, SATURDAY, SUNDAY JUNE 24TH-25TH-26TH, 2011*
*FRIDAY, JUNE 24TH*
*M/S MUFFLER SHOP*
*38900 N GREEN BAY RD*
*BEACH PARK, IL 60087*
ALL DAY BURGERS AND DOGS
8PM-1AM
*WHEY CHAI BANQUET HALL*
*2683 SHERIDAN RD*
*ZION, IL*
DJ, OLDIES, BEER
*SATURDAY, JUNE 25TH*
*6PM-??*
*CULVERS*
*3335 SHERIDAN RD*
*ZION, IL*
DJ - MUSIC, TUG-A-BOMB , CAR HOP @ 7:30
*SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH*
*10AM-??*
*M/S MUFFLER SHOP*
*38900 N GREEN BAY RD*
*BEACH PARK, IL 60087*
BBQ GRILLS WELCOME
HOSTED BY VIEJITOS N. IL, VIEJITOS RGV TX, VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA
VIEJITOS NEW MEXICO

see you next weekend


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

rollnlo84olds said:


> it was members only before


Its still hosted by Members Only


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

VIEJITOS MIDWEST REUNION

Hosted by: Northern Illinois, Rio Grand Valley Tejas, New Mexico, Phoenix AZ, East Tennessee, Oklahoma, Albaquerque, Chicago, Houston

Please come and support our Event
...All Car Clubs & Solo Riders are invited, No colors, No Attitudes

Agenda of events:
** FRIDAY, JUNE 24TH
M/S MUFFLER SHOP
38900 N GREEN BAY RD
BEACH PARK, IL 60087
Hang out
ALL DAY BURGERS AND DOGS....till 800pm

8pm - 1am THE BIG PARTY
Best Western Inn and Suites @ The Marquet Square 
2723 Sheridan Rd , Zion IL
Rooms are 95$ dollars just have to mention Viejitos Reunion

DJ, OLDIES, BEER.

**SATURDAY, JUNE 25TH
NOSTALGIA DAYS IN ZION IL 10AM TO 6PM
VIEJITOS MIDWEST REUNION....
6PM-?? @
CULVERS PARKING LOT.
3335 SHERIDAN RD
ZION, IL
LIVE BAND!!! DJ - MUSIC, TUG-A-BOMB , CAR HOP @ 7:30

** SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH 
10AM-?? 
M/S MUFFLER SHOP
38900 N GREEN BAY RD
BEACH PARK, IL 60087
BBQ GRILLS WELCOME

STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!! FILMING AND TAKING PICTURES.

Hotel information: 
Country Inn & Suites by Carlson Zion- 847-746-0101
1100 33rd Street
Xion, IL
Hotel Website: http://www.countryinns.com/

For more infomation contact: Shadow 224-629-6995, George 847-650-5167


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

viejitos54 said:


> VIEJITOS MIDWEST REUNION
> 
> Hosted by: Northern Illinois, Rio Grand Valley Tejas, New Mexico, Phoenix AZ, East Tennessee, Oklahoma, Albaquerque, Chicago, Houston
> 
> ...


WE'LL BE THERE :biggrin::thumbsup::biggrin:uffin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

DUBB-C said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

late notice, but cruise night in lansing on ridge road. 4-? tonight.its usually a big turn out of all different types of cars


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS*

*MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

*EL BARRIO C.C. HOSTING*
*CRUISE NIGHT*
*THURSDAYS*
*AYALA'S*
*623 W. NORTH AVE.*
*VILLA PARK, IL*
6PM TIL ????

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*VIEJITOS MIDWEST REUNION*
*FRIDAY, SATURDAY, SUNDAY JUNE 24TH-25TH-26TH, 2011*
*FRIDAY, JUNE 24TH*
*M/S MUFFLER SHOP*
*38900 N GREEN BAY RD*
*BEACH PARK, IL 60087*
ALL DAY BURGERS AND DOGS
8PM-1AM
*WHEY CHAI BANQUET HALL*
*2683 SHERIDAN RD*
*ZION, IL*
DJ, OLDIES, BEER
*SATURDAY, JUNE 25TH*
*6PM-??*
*CULVERS*
*3335 SHERIDAN RD*
*ZION, IL*
DJ - MUSIC, TUG-A-BOMB , CAR HOP @ 7:30
*SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH*
*10AM-??*
*M/S MUFFLER SHOP*
*38900 N GREEN BAY RD*
*BEACH PARK, IL 60087*
BBQ GRILLS WELCOME
HOSTED BY VIEJITOS N. IL, VIEJITOS RGV TX, VIEJITOS OKLAHOMA
VIEJITOS NEW MEXICO

*NOSTALGIA DAYS*
*25TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JUNE 25TH, 2011*
*SHERIDAN RD*
*ZION, IL*
WWW.NOSTALGIADAYS.COM

*MULA *
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH, 2011*
*HUMBOLDT PARK*

*MAJESTICS C.C.*
*CHICAGO GET TOGETHER*
*SATURDAY, JULY 2ND, 2011*
*SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE*
ON LAGRANGE RD. BY STEVENSWON EXPWY

*DUB SHOW*
*CHICAGO SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 16TH, 2011*
*McCORMICK PLACE*

*ILL STATE BIG BODYS*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, JULY 17TH, 2011*
*MILAN BANQUET*
*651 LAKEHURST RD*
*WAUKEGAN, IL 60085*

*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 23RD, 2011*
*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*BLUE ISLAND, IL*
FREE GIVEAWAYS, FOOD AND DRINKS

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. AND INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, JULY 24TH, 2011*
*COUNTRY LANE WOODS*
ENTRANCE ON 95TH ST. BETWEEN WILLOW SPRING RD AND U.S. 45

*SYMPLE CREATIONS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 6TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
*ZION, IL*

*STREETSTYLE C.C.*
*MIDWEST PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 7TH, 2011*
*MILLER MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE*
*2199 S. 1ST AVE.*
*MAYWOOD, IL 60153*

*DROPFEST 2011*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011*
INFO @ DROPFEST.COM

*SLOW AND LOW*
*LOWRIDER CULTURE-COMMUNITY AND ART*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2011*
*11AM-7PM*
*7PM-8PM CAR CRUISE*
*PILSEN'S CREATIVE INDUSTRY DISTRICT*
$10 ADULTS $2 CHILDREN
PRESENTED BY CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY AND OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE*
*MIDWEST NATIONALS*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 21ST, 2011*
*10AM-6PM*
*PORTER COUNTY EXPO CENTER*
*215 EAST DIVISION ROAD*
*VALPARAISO, IN 46383*
PRE-REGISTRATION: $40 DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION: $50
ADMISSION: $15 ADULTS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE
FREE PARKING, CASH PRIZES, LIVE PERFORMANCES, BEER GARDEN, FOOD VENDERS
CONTACT AND INFO: 219-942-1752 OR E-MAIL: [email protected]

*SOMOSUNO C.C.*
*MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 27TH, 2011*
*HENRY MAIER SUMMERFEST GROUNDS*
*200 N.HARBOR DRIVE*
*MILWAUKEE, WI 53202*

*PESADOS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
MORE INFO TO COME

*THE OUTFIT C.C*
*CAR SHOW COMMUNITY EVENT*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2011*
*CHICAGO HEIGHTS*
INFO TO COME

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TICKETS ARE AVAILABLE!!!!!


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> TICKETS ARE AVAILABLE!!!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## elcatrin1966 (May 3, 2010)

What up chi town I got a 91 suburban gmc for part hit me up


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT ME AND JOHN ARE FLYN OUT IN THE MORNING, STREETLOW MAGAZINE IS ON THE WAY


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

Rain date. July 3rd 10am to 6pm 

Sundance Saloon 300 Lakehurst Rd. 
Waukegan, IL




Imagine That Entertainment presents

2nd Annual Memorial Day Weekend Car & Bike Expo!! This Year We Have Fine Tuned Things To Bring You A Bigger Better Show! Classes are As Follows: 60's-70, 70's-80,80's-90,90's-00, & 00's- Present we will also have a Low Rider Class.. Each of these classes will have a 1st, 2nd, & 3rd Place Trophies. Best Overall Classes: Best Female Car, Best Car Club, Best of Show, Best Cruiser(motorcycle), Best Crotch Rocket(motorcycle). All The...se Will Be Awarded 1 Trophy Based on Points Tallied @ The End of The Show! Also We Will Have The Coveted People's Choice Award! Also this event will be a 1x db drag with certificates, 1x bass race with trophies1-3 and a local 3 Class show for beginners/local Trunk, SUV, and Wall. All Vendor & Sponsor Info Has To Be In By 6/26 In Order To Receive proper Recognition @ The Event. Pre-Registration Can Be Done Online Or The Day Of the Event, Pre-Registration The day Of Will Promptly Begin @ 10am and Will Close promptly @ 12pm! NO EXCEPTIONS!! Online Registration is Highly Recommended!! No Outside food or Drink Will Be Permitted!! NO EXCEPTIONS!! For Volunteer, Vendor, & Sponsorship Info Contact 224.639.7800!!


----------



## TeamD.O.A BigJoker (Mar 12, 2010)

see yall there


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> TICKETS ARE AVAILABLE!!!!!


:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

bump


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

Freddie699 said:


>


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

que onda frankie what time u headed up thir?


----------



## sergio segura (Apr 16, 2011)

does anyone know the easiest way to get to the show in Zion from Chicago


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

sergio segura said:


> does anyone know the easiest way to get to the show in Zion from Chicago


navigation *****!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


sergio segura said:


> does anyone know the easiest way to get to the show in Zion from Chicago


navigation *****!


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

sergio i thought u knew


----------



## 87vertgt (Jul 26, 2010)

aw chit........stumbled upon this tread on google...... 

glad I did......look foeward to hitting up a couple of these shin digs...


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

NO OUTSIDE BEVERAGES ALLOWED AT OUR SHOW .... DONT WORRY WE WILL HAVE PLENTY TO QUINCH YALL THIRST.....


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

Freddie699 said:


>


Very nice show fellahs


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS*

*MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

*EL BARRIO C.C. HOSTING*
*CRUISE NIGHT*
*THURSDAYS*
*AYALA'S*
*623 W. NORTH AVE.*
*VILLA PARK, IL*
6PM TIL ????

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*MAJESTICS C.C.*
*CHICAGO GET TOGETHER*
*SATURDAY, JULY 2ND, 2011*
*SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE*
ON LAGRANGE RD. BY STEVENSWON EXPWY

*DUB SHOW*
*CHICAGO SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 16TH, 2011*
*McCORMICK PLACE*

*ILL STATE BIG BODYS & LOW LIFE C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, JULY 17TH, 2011*
*REGISTRATION 9AM-1PM*
*MILAN BANQUET*
*651 LAKEHURST RD*
*WAUKEGAN, IL 60085*

*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 23RD, 2011*
*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*BLUE ISLAND, IL*
FREE GIVEAWAYS, FOOD AND DRINKS

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. AND INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, JULY 24TH, 2011*
*COUNTRY LANE WOODS*
ENTRANCE ON 95TH ST. BETWEEN WILLOW SPRING RD AND U.S. 45

*SYMPLE CREATIONS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 6TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
*ZION, IL*

*STREETSTYLE C.C.*
*MIDWEST PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 7TH, 2011*
*MILLER MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE*
*2199 S. 1ST AVE.*
*MAYWOOD, IL 60153*

*DROPFEST 2011*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011*
INFO @ DROPFEST.COM

*SLOW AND LOW*
*LOWRIDER CULTURE-COMMUNITY AND ART*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2011*
*11AM-7PM*
*7PM-8PM CAR CRUISE*
*PILSEN'S CREATIVE INDUSTRY DISTRICT*
$10 ADULTS $2 CHILDREN
PRESENTED BY CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY AND OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE*
*MIDWEST NATIONALS*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 21ST, 2011*
*10AM-6PM*
*PORTER COUNTY EXPO CENTER*
*215 EAST DIVISION ROAD*
*VALPARAISO, IN 46383*
PRE-REGISTRATION: $40 DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION: $50
ADMISSION: $15 ADULTS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE
FREE PARKING, CASH PRIZES, LIVE PERFORMANCES, BEER GARDEN, FOOD VENDERS
CONTACT AND INFO: 219-942-1752 OR E-MAIL: [email protected]

*SOMOSUNO C.C.*
*MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 27TH, 2011*
*HENRY MAIER SUMMERFEST GROUNDS*
*200 N.HARBOR DRIVE*
*MILWAUKEE, WI 53202*

*PESADOS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
MORE INFO TO COME

*THE OUTFIT C.C*
*CAR SHOW COMMUNITY EVENT*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2011*
*CHICAGO HEIGHTS*
INFO TO COME

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*PHYCHO'S DREAMS C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*THE MILK PAIL*
*PO BOX 960*
*EAST DUNDEE, IL 60118*
HALF MILE NORTH OF I90 ON ROUTE 25

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

MORE PICS SOON


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

*Psycho's Dreams Car Club*
1st annual car show
September 18th
The Milk Pail
1/2 mile North of I-90 on Route 25
PO Box 960, East Dundee, IL 60118
**MORE INFO TO COME**


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


>


whats up lobo nice meeting you bro


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

it was also good meeting you, i had a good time out there hope i'll be out there again next time


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

heard no dropfest is it true:dunno:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

wow


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

HEADED TO MAJESTICS C.C. PICNIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

*You can put INDEPENDENT C.C. down for a Back To school Fundraiser Sept 25.. Loc The Buzz Bomb 60301 w 73rd st Bedford Park Ill 60638.. All the proceeds will be donated to a middle school in the Little Village area. There will be coverage from Street Low Magazine and a 50/50 raffle.. More info will posted in the up coming weeks.. Thanks everyone for your support *


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

lucky23 said:


> *You can put INDEPENDENT C.C. down for a Back To school Fundraiser Sept 25.. Loc The Buzz Bomb 60301 w 73rd st Bedford Park Ill 60638.. All the proceeds will be donated to a middle school in the Little Village area. There will be coverage from Street Low Magazine and a 50/50 raffle.. More info will posted in the up coming weeks.. Thanks everyone for your support *


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS*

*MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

*EL BARRIO C.C. HOSTING*
*CRUISE NIGHT*
*THURSDAYS*
*AYALA'S*
*623 W. NORTH AVE.*
*VILLA PARK, IL*
6PM TIL ????

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*DUB SHOW*
*CHICAGO SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 16TH, 2011*
*McCORMICK PLACE*

*ILL STATE BIG BODYS & LOW LIFE C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, JULY 17TH, 2011*
*REGISTRATION 9AM-1PM*
*MILAN BANQUET*
*651 LAKEHURST RD*
*WAUKEGAN, IL 60085*

*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 23RD, 2011*
*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*BLUE ISLAND, IL*
FREE GIVEAWAYS, FOOD AND DRINKS

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. AND INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, JULY 24TH, 2011*
*COUNTRY LANE WOODS*
ENTRANCE ON 95TH ST. BETWEEN WILLOW SPRING RD AND U.S. 45

*SYMPLE CREATIONS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 6TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
*ZION, IL*

*STREETSTYLE C.C.*
*MIDWEST PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 7TH, 2011*
*MILLER MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE*
*2199 S. 1ST AVE.*
*MAYWOOD, IL 60153*

*DROPFEST 2011*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011*
INFO @ DROPFEST.COM

*SLOW AND LOW*
*LOWRIDER CULTURE-COMMUNITY AND ART*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2011*
*11AM-7PM*
*7PM-8PM CAR CRUISE*
*PILSEN'S CREATIVE INDUSTRY DISTRICT*
$10 ADULTS $2 CHILDREN
PRESENTED BY CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY AND OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE*
*MIDWEST NATIONALS*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 21ST, 2011*
*10AM-6PM*
*PORTER COUNTY EXPO CENTER*
*215 EAST DIVISION ROAD*
*VALPARAISO, IN 46383*
PRE-REGISTRATION: $40 DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION: $50
ADMISSION: $15 ADULTS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE
FREE PARKING, CASH PRIZES, LIVE PERFORMANCES, BEER GARDEN, FOOD VENDERS
CONTACT AND INFO: 219-942-1752 OR E-MAIL: [email protected]

*SOMOSUNO C.C.*
*MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 27TH, 2011*
*HENRY MAIER SUMMERFEST GROUNDS*
*200 N.HARBOR DRIVE*
*MILWAUKEE, WI 53202*

*PESADOS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
MORE INFO TO COME

*THE OUTFIT C.C*
*CAR SHOW COMMUNITY EVENT*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2011*
*CHICAGO HEIGHTS*
INFO TO COME

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*PHYCHO'S DREAMS C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*THE MILK PAIL*
*PO BOX 960*
*EAST DUNDEE, IL 60118*
HALF MILE NORTH OF I90 ON ROUTE 25

*INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*BACK TO SCHOOL FUNDRAISER*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 25TH, 2011*
*BUZZ BOMB*
*60301 W 73rd ST[/B]*
*BEDFORD PARK, IL 60638*
*ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO A SCHOOL IN THE LITTLE VILLAGE AREA*
*STREETLOW MAG. COVERAGE AND 50/50 RAFFLE*

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
*DINNER / DANCE*
*OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ*
*TICKETS $40*
*INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011*

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

ARIBA


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

*EL BARRIO C.C. HOSTING*
*CRUISE NIGHT*
*THURSDAYS*
*AYALA'S*
*623 W. NORTH AVE.*
*VILLA PARK, IL*
6PM TIL ????

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*DUB SHOW*
*CHICAGO SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 16TH, 2011*
*McCORMICK PLACE*

*ILL STATE BIG BODYS & LOW LIFE C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, JULY 17TH, 2011*
*REGISTRATION 9AM-1PM*
*MILAN BANQUET*
*651 LAKEHURST RD*
*WAUKEGAN, IL 60085*


*Mr. Lopez Car Show
1834 112th ave.
Holland Michigan 49424 
**Sunday July 17th. 2011
9am to 5pm
It's a car show and dedication/memory for his daughter rosie.
R.I.P. ROSIE*


*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 23RD, 2011*
*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*BLUE ISLAND, IL*
FREE GIVEAWAYS, FOOD AND DRINKS

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. AND INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, JULY 24TH, 2011*
*COUNTRY LANE WOODS*
ENTRANCE ON 95TH ST. BETWEEN WILLOW SPRING RD AND U.S. 45

*SYMPLE CREATIONS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 6TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
*ZION, IL*

*STREETSTYLE C.C.*
*MIDWEST PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 7TH, 2011*
*MILLER MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE*
*2199 S. 1ST AVE.*
*MAYWOOD, IL 60153*

*DROPFEST 2011*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011*
INFO @ DROPFEST.COM

*SLOW AND LOW*
*LOWRIDER CULTURE-COMMUNITY AND ART*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2011*
*11AM-7PM*
*7PM-8PM CAR CRUISE*
*PILSEN'S CREATIVE INDUSTRY DISTRICT*
$10 ADULTS $2 CHILDREN
PRESENTED BY CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY AND OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE*
*MIDWEST NATIONALS*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 21ST, 2011*
*10AM-6PM*
*PORTER COUNTY EXPO CENTER*
*215 EAST DIVISION ROAD*
*VALPARAISO, IN 46383*
PRE-REGISTRATION: $40 DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION: $50
ADMISSION: $15 ADULTS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE
FREE PARKING, CASH PRIZES, LIVE PERFORMANCES, BEER GARDEN, FOOD VENDERS
CONTACT AND INFO: 219-942-1752 OR E-MAIL: [email protected]

*SOMOSUNO C.C.*
*MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 27TH, 2011*
*HENRY MAIER SUMMERFEST GROUNDS*
*200 N.HARBOR DRIVE*
*MILWAUKEE, WI 53202*

*PESADOS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
MORE INFO TO COME

*THE OUTFIT C.C*
*CAR SHOW COMMUNITY EVENT*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2011*
*CHICAGO HEIGHTS*
INFO TO COME

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*PHYCHO'S DREAMS C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*THE MILK PAIL*
*PO BOX 960*
*EAST DUNDEE, IL 60118*
HALF MILE NORTH OF I90 ON ROUTE 25

*INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*BACK TO SCHOOL FUNDRAISER*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 25TH, 2011*
*BUZZ BOMB*
*60301 W 73rd ST[/B]*
*BEDFORD PARK, IL 60638*
*ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO A SCHOOL IN THE LITTLE VILLAGE AREA*
*STREETLOW MAG. COVERAGE AND 50/50 RAFFLE*

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
*DINNER / DANCE*
*OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ*
*TICKETS $40*
*INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011*

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

WHAT UP CHICAGO HERMANOS C.C. WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CHICAGO LOWRIDER CAR CLUB N SOLO RIDERS TO OUR CRUISE NITE AT MARGARITAS RESTAURANT THIS FRIDAY JULY 8TH. 19606 BURNHAM AVE LYNWOOD IL 60411. ITS FROM 6 TO 1130 BUT IT IS A BAR N GRILL TYPE OF PLACE SO IM SURE IT WILL GO LONGER...IF U R COMIN PLEASE LET ME KNOW SO I CAN GET AN IDEA OF HOW MANY CARS TO EXPECT THANKS HOMIES FOR THE SUPPORT....PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD... ITS TOMORROW ....SO WHOS COMIN TO HANG OUT??​


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

lucky23 said:


> *You can put INDEPENDENT C.C. down for a Back To school Fundraiser Sept 25.. Loc The Buzz Bomb 60301 w 73rd st Bedford Park Ill 60638.. All the proceeds will be donated to a middle school in the Little Village area. There will be coverage from Street Low Magazine and a 50/50 raffle.. More info will posted in the up coming weeks.. Thanks everyone for your support *


Good deal bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

What's up everyone :wave:
Viejitos Chicago will host a Valentines Day Dance / 1st Annual Banquet this February. More details will follow, but just getting the word out for now.

Gracias. :biggrin:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

*CRUISE NIGHTS*

*MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

*EL BARRIO C.C. *
*HOSTING **CRUISE NIGHT*
*EVERY THURSDAYS*
*AYALA'S*
*623 W. NORTH AVE.*
*VILLA PARK, IL*
6PM TIL ????

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*DUB SHOW*
*CHICAGO SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 16TH, 2011*
*McCORMICK PLACE*

*ILL STATE BIG BODYS & LOW LIFE C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, JULY 17TH, 2011*
*REGISTRATION 9AM-1PM*
*MILAN BANQUET*
*651 LAKEHURST RD*
*WAUKEGAN, IL 60085*


*Mr. Lopez Car Show*
*1834 112th ave.*
*Holland Michigan 49424 *
*Sunday July 17th. 2011*
*9am to 5pm*
*It's a car show and dedication/memory for his daughter rosie.*
*R.I.P. ROSIE*


*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 23RD, 2011*
*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*BLUE ISLAND, IL*
FREE GIVEAWAYS, FOOD AND DRINKS

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. AND INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, JULY 24TH, 2011*
*COUNTRY LANE WOODS*
ENTRANCE ON 95TH ST. BETWEEN WILLOW SPRING RD AND U.S. 45

*SYMPLE CREATIONS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 6TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
*ZION, IL*

*STREETSTYLE C.C.*
*MIDWEST PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 7TH, 2011*
*MILLER MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE*
*2199 S. 1ST AVE.*
*MAYWOOD, IL 60153*

*DROPFEST 2011*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011*
INFO @ DROPFEST.COM

*SLOW AND LOW*
*LOWRIDER CULTURE-COMMUNITY AND ART*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2011*
*11AM-7PM*
*7PM-8PM CAR CRUISE*
*PILSEN'S CREATIVE INDUSTRY DISTRICT*
$10 ADULTS $2 CHILDREN
PRESENTED BY CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY AND OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE*
*MIDWEST NATIONALS*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 21ST, 2011*
*10AM-6PM*
*PORTER COUNTY EXPO CENTER*
*215 EAST DIVISION ROAD*
*VALPARAISO, IN 46383*
PRE-REGISTRATION: $40 DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION: $50
ADMISSION: $15 ADULTS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE
FREE PARKING, CASH PRIZES, LIVE PERFORMANCES, BEER GARDEN, FOOD VENDERS
CONTACT AND INFO: 219-942-1752 OR E-MAIL: [email protected]

*SOMOSUNO C.C.*
*MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 27TH, 2011*
*HENRY MAIER SUMMERFEST GROUNDS*
*200 N.HARBOR DRIVE*
*MILWAUKEE, WI 53202*

*PESADOS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
MORE INFO TO COME

*THE OUTFIT C.C*
*CAR SHOW COMMUNITY EVENT*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2011*
*CHICAGO HEIGHTS*
INFO TO COME

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.




*ELBARRIO CAR CLUB*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*AtAYALA'S NIGHT CLUB PARKING LOT*
*623 W North Ave*
*Villa Park, IL 60181*
*LIVE BANDS AND MUCH MORE!!!*

*MORE INFO. TO COME.......*




*PHYCHO'S DREAMS C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*THE MILK PAIL*
*PO BOX 960*
*EAST DUNDEE, IL 60118*
HALF MILE NORTH OF I90 ON ROUTE 25

*INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*BACK TO SCHOOL FUNDRAISER*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 25TH, 2011*
*BUZZ BOMB*
*60301 W 73rd ST[/B]*
*BEDFORD PARK, IL 60638*
*ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO A SCHOOL IN THE LITTLE VILLAGE AREA*
*STREETLOW MAG. COVERAGE AND 50/50 RAFFLE*

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
*DINNER / DANCE*
*OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ*
*TICKETS $40*
*INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011*

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*

*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS*

*MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

*EL BARRIO C.C. HOSTING*
*CRUISE NIGHT*
*THURSDAYS*
*AYALA'S*
*623 W. NORTH AVE.*
*VILLA PARK, IL*
6PM TIL ????

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*DUB SHOW*
*CHICAGO SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 16TH, 2011*
*McCORMICK PLACE*

*ILL STATE BIG BODYS & LOW LIFE C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, JULY 17TH, 2011*
*REGISTRATION 9AM-1PM*
*MILAN BANQUET*
*651 LAKEHURST RD*
*WAUKEGAN, IL 60085*

*MR LOPEZ CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, JULY 17TH, 2011*
*9AM-5PM*
*1834 112TH AVE*
*HOLLAND, MI 49424*
IT'S A CAR SHOW AND DEDICATION/MEMORY FOR HIS DAUGHTER ROSIE
R.I.P. ROSIE

*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 23RD, 2011*
*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*BLUE ISLAND, IL*
FREE GIVEAWAYS, FOOD AND DRINKS

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. AND INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, JULY 24TH, 2011*
*COUNTRY LANE WOODS*
ENTRANCE ON 95TH ST. BETWEEN WILLOW SPRING RD AND U.S. 45

*SYMPLE CREATIONS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 6TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
*ZION, IL*

*STREETSTYLE C.C.*
*MIDWEST PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 7TH, 2011*
*MILLER MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE*
*2199 S. 1ST AVE.*
*MAYWOOD, IL 60153*

*DROPFEST 2011*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011*
INFO @ DROPFEST.COM

*SLOW AND LOW*
*LOWRIDER CULTURE-COMMUNITY AND ART*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2011*
*11AM-7PM*
*7PM-8PM CAR CRUISE*
*PILSEN'S CREATIVE INDUSTRY DISTRICT*
$10 ADULTS $2 CHILDREN
PRESENTED BY CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY AND OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE*
*MIDWEST NATIONALS*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 21ST, 2011*
*10AM-6PM*
*PORTER COUNTY EXPO CENTER*
*215 EAST DIVISION ROAD*
*VALPARAISO, IN 46383*
PRE-REGISTRATION: $40 DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION: $50
ADMISSION: $15 ADULTS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE
FREE PARKING, CASH PRIZES, LIVE PERFORMANCES, BEER GARDEN, FOOD VENDERS
CONTACT AND INFO: 219-942-1752 OR E-MAIL: [email protected]

*SOMOSUNO C.C.*
*MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 27TH, 2011*
*HENRY MAIER SUMMERFEST GROUNDS*
*200 N.HARBOR DRIVE*
*MILWAUKEE, WI 53202*

*PESADOS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
MORE INFO TO COME

*THE OUTFIT C.C*
*CAR SHOW COMMUNITY EVENT*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2011*
*CHICAGO HEIGHTS*
INFO TO COME

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*ELBARRIO C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*AYALA'S NIGHT CLUB*
*623 W NORTH AVE*
*VILLA PARK, IL 60181*
LIVE BANDS AND MUCH MORE!!
MORE INFO TO COME......

*PHYCHO'S DREAMS C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*THE MILK PAIL*
*PO BOX 960*
*EAST DUNDEE, IL 60118*
HALF MILE NORTH OF I90 ON ROUTE 25

*INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*BACK TO SCHOOL FUNDRAISER*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 25TH, 2011*
*BUZZ BOMB*
*60301 W 73rd ST*
*BEDFORD PARK, IL 60638*
ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO A SCHOOL IN THE LITTLE VILLAGE AREA
STREETLOW MAG COVERAGE AND 50/50 RAFFLE

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## knightmare (Nov 20, 2007)

Freddie699 said:


>


let throw it down on thursday night cruise at allalas in villa park on north ave let get this hoppin


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

Freddie699 said:


>


YA ESTA!!! PURA SANGRE WILL B THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

*EL BARRIO C.C. HOSTING*
*CRUISE NIGHT*
*THURSDAYS*
*AYALA'S*
*623 W. NORTH AVE.*
*VILLA PARK, IL*
6PM TILL 9PM
Every Thursdays Night Rain Or Shine Cruise Night At AYALAS with EL BARRIO CAR CLUB, Memebers With Cars Will Get A FREE DRINK AND TACO And The Car Club Have The Most Cars Get A FREE DINNER, Limited Space Open For Show Cars, So Be There Early! Great Drinks And Food Special!!!

*
SHOWS/EVENTS*


*DUB SHOW*
*CHICAGO SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 16TH, 2011*
*McCORMICK PLACE*

*ILL STATE BIG BODYS & LOW LIFE C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, JULY 17TH, 2011*
*REGISTRATION 9AM-1PM*
*MILAN BANQUET*
*651 LAKEHURST RD*
*WAUKEGAN, IL 60085*

*MR LOPEZ CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, JULY 17TH, 2011*
*9AM-5PM*
*1834 112TH AVE*
*HOLLAND, MI 49424*
IT'S A CAR SHOW AND DEDICATION/MEMORY FOR HIS DAUGHTER ROSIE
R.I.P. ROSIE

*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 23RD, 2011*
*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*BLUE ISLAND, IL*
FREE GIVEAWAYS, FOOD AND DRINKS

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. AND INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, JULY 24TH, 2011*
*COUNTRY LANE WOODS*
ENTRANCE ON 95TH ST. BETWEEN WILLOW SPRING RD AND U.S. 45

*SYMPLE CREATIONS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 6TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
*ZION, IL*

*STREETSTYLE C.C.*
*MIDWEST PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 7TH, 2011*
*MILLER MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE*
*2199 S. 1ST AVE.*
*MAYWOOD, IL 60153*

*DROPFEST 2011*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011*
INFO @ DROPFEST.COM

*SLOW AND LOW*
*LOWRIDER CULTURE-COMMUNITY AND ART*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2011*
*11AM-7PM*
*7PM-8PM CAR CRUISE*
*PILSEN'S CREATIVE INDUSTRY DISTRICT*
$10 ADULTS $2 CHILDREN
PRESENTED BY CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY AND OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE*
*MIDWEST NATIONALS*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 21ST, 2011*
*10AM-6PM*
*PORTER COUNTY EXPO CENTER*
*215 EAST DIVISION ROAD*
*VALPARAISO, IN 46383*
PRE-REGISTRATION: $40 DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION: $50
ADMISSION: $15 ADULTS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE
FREE PARKING, CASH PRIZES, LIVE PERFORMANCES, BEER GARDEN, FOOD VENDERS
CONTACT AND INFO: 219-942-1752 OR E-MAIL: [email protected]

*SOMOSUNO C.C.*
*MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 27TH, 2011*
*HENRY MAIER SUMMERFEST GROUNDS*
*200 N.HARBOR DRIVE*
*MILWAUKEE, WI 53202*

*PESADOS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
MORE INFO TO COME

*THE OUTFIT C.C*
*CAR SHOW COMMUNITY EVENT*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2011*
*CHICAGO HEIGHTS*
INFO TO COME

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*ELBARRIO C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*AYALA'S NIGHT CLUB*
*623 W NORTH AVE*
*VILLA PARK, IL 60181*
LIVE BANDS AND MUCH MORE!!
MORE INFO TO COME......

*PHYCHO'S DREAMS C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*THE MILK PAIL*
*PO BOX 960*
*EAST DUNDEE, IL 60118*
HALF MILE NORTH OF I90 ON ROUTE 25

*INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*BACK TO SCHOOL FUNDRAISER*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 25TH, 2011*
*BUZZ BOMB*
*60301 W 73rd ST*
*BEDFORD PARK, IL 60638*
ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO A SCHOOL IN THE LITTLE VILLAGE AREA
STREETLOW MAG COVERAGE AND 50/50 RAFFLE

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

i will be posting up a video from the Viejitos MIDWEST REUNION in about an hour


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

Freddie699 said:


>


The Outfit will be there Freddie.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

sup jimmy


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Freddie699 said:


>




PSYCHOS cant make it, is the same date of our show.


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


> PSYCHOS cant make it, is the same date of our show.


 :biggrin:were gonna have to go to frankies even tho we should"ve done "IT" together !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

*EL BARRIO C.C. HOSTING*
*CRUISE NIGHT*
*THURSDAYS*
*AYALA'S*
*623 W. NORTH AVE.*
*VILLA PARK, IL*
6PM TIL ????
RAIN OR SHINE
FREE DRINK AND TACO FOR EACH LOWRIDER CAR

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 23RD, 2011*
*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*BLUE ISLAND, IL*
FREE GIVEAWAYS, FOOD AND DRINKS

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. AND INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, JULY 24TH, 2011*
*COUNTRY LANE WOODS*
ENTRANCE ON 95TH ST. BETWEEN WILLOW SPRING RD AND U.S. 45
NO GLASS BOTTLES ALLOWED!!!!!!

*SYMPLE CREATIONS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 6TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
*ZION, IL*

*STREETSTYLE C.C.*
*MIDWEST PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 7TH, 2011*
*MILLER MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE*
*2199 S. 1ST AVE.*
*MAYWOOD, IL 60153
*NO GLASS BOTTLES ALLOWED!!!

*DROPFEST 2011*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011*
INFO @ DROPFEST.COM

*SLOW AND LOW*
*LOWRIDER CULTURE-COMMUNITY AND ART*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2011*
*11AM-7PM*
*7PM-8PM CAR CRUISE*
*PILSEN'S CREATIVE INDUSTRY DISTRICT*
$10 ADULTS $2 CHILDREN
PRESENTED BY CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY AND OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE*
*MIDWEST NATIONALS*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 21ST, 2011*
*10AM-6PM*
*PORTER COUNTY EXPO CENTER*
*215 EAST DIVISION ROAD*
*VALPARAISO, IN 46383*
PRE-REGISTRATION: $40 DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION: $50
ADMISSION: $15 ADULTS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE
FREE PARKING, CASH PRIZES, LIVE PERFORMANCES, BEER GARDEN, FOOD VENDERS
CONTACT AND INFO: 219-942-1752 OR E-MAIL: [email protected]

*SOMOSUNO C.C.*
*MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 27TH, 2011*
*HENRY MAIER SUMMERFEST GROUNDS*
*200 N.HARBOR DRIVE*
*MILWAUKEE, WI 53202*

*PESADOS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
MORE INFO TO COME

*THE OUTFIT C.C*
*10YR ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW COMMUNITY EVENT*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2011*
*CHICAGO HEIGHTS EXHIBITION CENTER
*CHICAGO ROAD AT INDEPENDENCE WAY
REGISTRATION: MINIMAL $10 TOY OR CASH DONATION
ALL PROCESSED WILL GO TO CHARITY
CONTACT AND INFO: 708-668-6789

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*ELBARRIO C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*AYALA'S NIGHT CLUB*
*623 W NORTH AVE*
*VILLA PARK, IL 60181*
LIVE BANDS AND MUCH MORE!!
MORE INFO TO COME......

*PHYCHO'S DREAMS C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*THE MILK PAIL*
*PO BOX 960*
*EAST DUNDEE, IL 60118*
HALF MILE NORTH OF I90 ON ROUTE 25

*INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*BACK TO SCHOOL FUNDRAISER*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 25TH, 2011*
*BUZZ BOMB*
*60301 W 73rd ST*
*BEDFORD PARK, IL 60638*
ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO A SCHOOL IN THE LITTLE VILLAGE AREA
STREETLOW MAG COVERAGE AND 50/50 RAFFLE

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
CONTACT AND INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Suenos Divinos CC and Independent CC picnic. July 24th county lane woods 95th & Lagrange. Entrance is on 95th between willow springs rd.& US 45. No glass bottles or generators. byog


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

lucky23 said:


> Suenos Divinos CC and Independent CC picnic. July 24th county lane woods 95th & Lagrange. Entrance is on 95th between willow springs rd.& US 45. No glass bottles or generators. byog



KOOL REMIND BOMBA ABOUT THE WEIGHT LIMIT LOL


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

Mideast said:


> :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


 sup mo! the 63 got up nice yesterday! any pics?:thumbsup:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

ILL State Big Bodys and ILL state Low Life C.C would like to thank everyone who came out in heat to support our first show thanks to SOLITOS,
PURA SANGRE
THE OUTFIT
HOOD RICH
CRUISIN IN STYLE
INDEPENDENT
TEAM WICKED
TEAM DOA
EXPLICIT
SWIFT
ILLUSIONS
MAJESTICS
KREWSHOW
SYMPLE
SOMOS UNOS
AZTECA
southside cruisers
pesados
The Herd ( Tri-State 94-96 impala ss enthusiasts club)
and all of the solo riders who came out​


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

*ELBARRIO CAR CLUB*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*AtAYALA'S NIGHT CLUB PARKING LOT*
*623 W North Ave*
*Villa Park, IL 60181*
*LIVE BANDS AND MUCH MORE!!!*

*MORE INFO. TO COME.......*




*PHYCHO'S DREAMS C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*THE MILK PAIL*
*PO BOX 960*
*EAST DUNDEE, IL 60118*
HALF MILE NORTH OF I90 ON ROUTE 25

SUP WITH THE DATES ON THIS? >< CANT BE AT 2 SHOWS AT ONCE :dunno:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Bomba0001 said:


> *ELBARRIO CAR CLUB*
> *1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
> *SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
> *AtAYALA'S NIGHT CLUB PARKING LOT*
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

*EL BARRIO C.C. HOSTING*
*CRUISE NIGHT*
*THURSDAYS*
*AYALA'S*
*623 W. NORTH AVE.*
*VILLA PARK, IL*
6PM TIL ????
RAIN OR SHINE
FREE DRINK AND TACO FOR EACH LOWRIDER CAR

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 23RD, 2011*
*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*BLUE ISLAND, IL*
FREE GIVEAWAYS, FOOD AND DRINKS

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. AND INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, JULY 24TH, 2011*
*COUNTRY LANE WOODS*
ENTRANCE ON 95TH ST. BETWEEN WILLOW SPRING RD AND U.S. 45
NO GLASS BOTTLES ALLOWED!!!!!!

*SYMPLE CREATIONS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 6TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
*ZION, IL*

*STREETSTYLE C.C.*
*MIDWEST PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 7TH, 2011*
*MILLER MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE*
*2199 S. 1ST AVE.*
*MAYWOOD, IL 60153
*NO GLASS BOTTLES ALLOWED!!!

*DROPFEST 2011*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011*
INFO @ DROPFEST.COM

*SLOW AND LOW*
*LOWRIDER CULTURE-COMMUNITY AND ART*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2011*
*11AM-7PM*
*7PM-8PM CAR CRUISE*
*PILSEN'S CREATIVE INDUSTRY DISTRICT*
$10 ADULTS $2 CHILDREN
PRESENTED BY CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY AND OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE*
*MIDWEST NATIONALS*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 21ST, 2011*
*10AM-6PM*
*PORTER COUNTY EXPO CENTER*
*215 EAST DIVISION ROAD*
*VALPARAISO, IN 46383*
PRE-REGISTRATION: $40 DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION: $50
ADMISSION: $15 ADULTS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE
FREE PARKING, CASH PRIZES, LIVE PERFORMANCES, BEER GARDEN, FOOD VENDERS
CONTACT AND INFO: 219-942-1752 OR E-MAIL: [email protected]

*SOMOSUNO C.C.*
*MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 27TH, 2011*
*HENRY MAIER SUMMERFEST GROUNDS*
*200 N.HARBOR DRIVE*
*MILWAUKEE, WI 53202*

*PESADOS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
MORE INFO TO COME

*THE OUTFIT C.C*
*10YR ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW COMMUNITY EVENT*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2011*
*CHICAGO HEIGHTS EXHIBITION CENTER
*CHICAGO ROAD AT INDEPENDENCE WAY
REGISTRATION: MINIMAL $10 TOY OR CASH DONATION
ALL PROCESSED WILL GO TO CHARITY
CONTACT AND INFO: 708-668-6789

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*ELBARRIO C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*AYALA'S NIGHT CLUB*
*623 W NORTH AVE*
*VILLA PARK, IL 60181*
LIVE BANDS AND MUCH MORE!!
MORE INFO TO COME......

*PHYCHO'S DREAMS C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*THE MILK PAIL*
*PO BOX 960*
*EAST DUNDEE, IL 60118*
HALF MILE NORTH OF I90 ON ROUTE 25

*INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*BACK TO SCHOOL FUNDRAISER*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 25TH, 2011*
*BUZZ BOMB*
*60301 W 73rd ST*
*BEDFORD PARK, IL 60638*
ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO A SCHOOL IN THE LITTLE VILLAGE AREA
STREETLOW MAG COVERAGE AND 50/50 RAFFLE

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
CONTACT AND INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

Bomba0001 said:


> *ELBARRIO CAR CLUB*
> *1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
> *SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
> *AtAYALA'S NIGHT CLUB PARKING LOT*
> ...


 move one to saturday so we coulg go to both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Theres a Picnic for saturday already


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## RowReefsFef (Jul 5, 2011)

*Free download more HD porn*

 Free download HD porn via Zmoth


----------



## Guidos (Sep 3, 2009)

3rd Annual "Cruise'in For a Cause" Benefit show.

 When/ Where: August 20th, 2011Grant Park High School421 Esson Farm RdGrant Park, IL 60940Registration: $20 9am-1pm​Awards: 4pm

 This years show will be hosted for Austin Barnett. Austin is a 6 year old boy diagnosed with Medulablastoma, cancerous tumors of the brain and spine. He has completed 6 weeks of radiation and has had 3 surgeries so far. One was to remove 90% of the largest tumor which was in his cerebellum. The second was to put a shunt in his head to allow excess fluid to drain, and the third was to put in a portocath in the left side of his chest to extract blood for tests and inject chemo. He is currently going through 6 months of chemotherapy and will continue to be tutored at home for his entire year of first grade. Every Tuesday his mother takes him to Hope Childrens Hospital in Oak Lawn Illinois for blood work in between treatments.
All proceeds will go to the Barnett family to help them through their time of need.​All makes and models are welcome!​​​​If it has wheels bring it up and show it off!Questions, comments, concerns: Contact the show staff: [email protected]do: (815)-295-1870 Or look us up on facebook: Benefit-show
If your business is interested in donating door prizes or being a trophy sponsor, $30 covers the costof trophies which will have your company name on them.​


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

bibbs said:


> ILL State Big Bodys and ILL state Low Life C.C would like to thank everyone who came out in heat to support our first show thanks to SOLITOS,PURA SANGRETHE OUTFITHOOD RICHCRUISIN IN STYLEINDEPENDENTTEAM WICKEDTEAM DOAEXPLICITSWIFTILLUSIONSMAJESTICSKREWSHOWSYMPLESOMOS UNOSAZTECAsouthside cruiserspesadosThe Herd ( Tri-State 94-96 impala ss enthusiasts club)and all of the solo riders who came out​


 thanxs bro had a good time.


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

LETS TRY THIS AGAIN. HERMANOS CC WILL B HAVING A CRUISE NITE AT MARGARITAS THIS FRIDAY FROM 6 TO ?..LOCATED AT 19606 BURNHAM AVE LYNWOOD IL,60411...HOPE TO C ALL OF U RIDERS THERE...


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

* S**orry but we told everyone at our first course night that we were going to have a car show on Sept. 18 and some of **PHYCHO'S DREAMS boyz were there when we said it. So we don’t know what happen and we still doing it that date and we getting all the stuff ready for it already.*


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

Freddie699 said:


>


HERMANOS CC WILL B IN THE HOUSE.....


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

_*EL BARRIO CAR CLUB CRUISE NIGHT UPDATE
*_EL Barrio Car Club next cruise night will be Thursday, August 11, 2011 RAIN OR SHINE at Ayala's Restaurant 623 West North Avenue, Villa Park, IL 60181 from 6:00 PM to 9:00 PM Limited Space Open For Show Cars, Trucks, and Bikes So Be There Early! So Show Us What You Got!!!
Great Drinks and Food Specials during the cruise night!!


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

*EL BARRIO CAR CLUB CRUISE NIGHT UPDATE
*EL Barrio Car Club next cruise night will be Thursday, August 11, 2011 RAIN OR SHINE at Ayala's Restaurant 623 West North Avenue, Villa Park, IL 60181 from 6:00 PM to 9:00 PM Limited Space Open For Show Cars, Trucks, and Bikes So Be There Early! So Show Us What You Got!!!
Great Drinks and Food Specials during the cruise night!!


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MARCOS BEEF
WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM












*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 23RD, 2011*
*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*BLUE ISLAND, IL*
FREE GIVEAWAYS, FOOD AND DRINKS

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. AND INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, JULY 24TH, 2011*
*COUNTRY LANE WOODS*
ENTRANCE ON 95TH ST. BETWEEN WILLOW SPRING RD AND U.S. 45
NO GLASS BOTTLES ALLOWED!!!!!!

*SYMPLE CREATIONS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 6TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
*ZION, IL*

*STREETSTYLE C.C.*
*MIDWEST PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 7TH, 2011*
*MILLER MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE*
*2199 S. 1ST AVE.*
*MAYWOOD, IL 60153
*NO GLASS BOTTLES ALLOWED!!!

*DROPFEST 2011*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011*
INFO @ DROPFEST.COM

*SLOW AND LOW*
*LOWRIDER CULTURE-COMMUNITY AND ART*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2011*
*11AM-7PM*
*7PM-8PM CAR CRUISE*
*PILSEN'S CREATIVE INDUSTRY DISTRICT*
$10 ADULTS $2 CHILDREN
PRESENTED BY CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY AND OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE*
*MIDWEST NATIONALS*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 21ST, 2011*
*10AM-6PM*
*PORTER COUNTY EXPO CENTER*
*215 EAST DIVISION ROAD*
*VALPARAISO, IN 46383*
PRE-REGISTRATION: $40 DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION: $50
ADMISSION: $15 ADULTS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE
FREE PARKING, CASH PRIZES, LIVE PERFORMANCES, BEER GARDEN, FOOD VENDERS
CONTACT AND INFO: 219-942-1752 OR E-MAIL: [email protected]

*SOMOSUNO C.C.*
*MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 27TH, 2011*
*HENRY MAIER SUMMERFEST GROUNDS*
*200 N.HARBOR DRIVE*
*MILWAUKEE, WI 53202*

*PESADOS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
MORE INFO TO COME

*THE OUTFIT C.C*
*10YR ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW COMMUNITY EVENT*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2011*
*CHICAGO HEIGHTS EXHIBITION CENTER
*CHICAGO ROAD AT INDEPENDENCE WAY
REGISTRATION: MINIMAL $10 TOY OR CASH DONATION
ALL PROCESSED WILL GO TO CHARITY
CONTACT AND INFO: 708-668-6789

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*ELBARRIO C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*AYALA'S NIGHT CLUB*
*623 W NORTH AVE*
*VILLA PARK, IL 60181*
LIVE BANDS AND MUCH MORE!!
MORE INFO TO COME......

*PHYCHO'S DREAMS C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*THE MILK PAIL*
*PO BOX 960*
*EAST DUNDEE, IL 60118*
HALF MILE NORTH OF I90 ON ROUTE 25

*INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*BACK TO SCHOOL FUNDRAISER*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 25TH, 2011*
*BUZZ BOMB*
*60301 W 73rd ST*
*BEDFORD PARK, IL 60638*
ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO A SCHOOL IN THE LITTLE VILLAGE AREA
STREETLOW MAG COVERAGE AND 50/50 RAFFLE

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
CONTACT AND INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

BUMP FOR CHI-TOWN


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

just to clear this up-we have canceled cruze nights till aug.11 and we will only be having cruze nights once a month. as for the car show we have decided to cancel our date in sept. but we are planning to move our show to our original date which is 5 de mayo weekend of next year. more info later....:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

*EL BARRIO C.C. HOSTING*
*CRUISE NIGHT
THURSDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2011*
*AYALA'S*
*623 W. NORTH AVE.*
*VILLA PARK, IL*
6PM TIL ????
RAIN OR SHINE
FREE DRINK AND TACO FOR EACH LOWRIDER CAR

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*SATURDAY, JULY 23RD, 2011*
*BETHAL PENTECOSTAL CHURCH*
*BLUE ISLAND, IL*
FREE GIVEAWAYS, FOOD AND DRINKS

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. AND INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, JULY 24TH, 2011*
*COUNTRY LANE WOODS*
ENTRANCE ON 95TH ST. BETWEEN WILLOW SPRING RD AND U.S. 45
NO GLASS BOTTLES ALLOWED!!!!!!

*SYMPLE CREATIONS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 6TH, 2011
10AM - 5PM
2500 SHILOH BLVD*
*ZION, IL*
INFO AND CONTACT: EMAIL QUESTIONS TO [email protected]​.com

*STREETSTYLE C.C.*
*MIDWEST PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 7TH, 2011*
*MILLER MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE*
*2199 S. 1ST AVE.*
*MAYWOOD, IL 60153
*NO GLASS BOTTLES ALLOWED!!!

*DROPFEST 2011*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011*
INFO @ DROPFEST.COM

*SLOW AND LOW*
*LOWRIDER CULTURE-COMMUNITY AND ART*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2011*
*11AM-7PM*
*7PM-8PM CAR CRUISE*
*PILSEN'S CREATIVE INDUSTRY DISTRICT*
$10 ADULTS $2 CHILDREN
PRESENTED BY CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY AND OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE*
*MIDWEST NATIONALS*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 21ST, 2011*
*10AM-6PM*
*PORTER COUNTY EXPO CENTER*
*215 EAST DIVISION ROAD*
*VALPARAISO, IN 46383*
PRE-REGISTRATION: $40 DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION: $50
ADMISSION: $15 ADULTS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE
FREE PARKING, CASH PRIZES, LIVE PERFORMANCES, BEER GARDEN, FOOD VENDERS
CONTACT AND INFO: 219-942-1752 OR E-MAIL: [email protected]

*SOMOSUNO C.C.*
*MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 27TH, 2011*
*HENRY MAIER SUMMERFEST GROUNDS*
*200 N.HARBOR DRIVE*
*MILWAUKEE, WI 53202*

*PESADOS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2011*
*LOCATION TBA*
MORE INFO TO COME

*THE OUTFIT C.C*
*10YR ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW COMMUNITY EVENT*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2011*
*CHICAGO HEIGHTS EXHIBITION CENTER
*CHICAGO ROAD AT INDEPENDENCE WAY
REGISTRATION: MINIMAL $10 TOY OR CASH DONATION
ALL PROCESSED WILL GO TO CHARITY
CONTACT AND INFO: 708-668-6789

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*PHYCHO'S DREAMS C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*THE MILK PAIL*
*PO BOX 960*
*EAST DUNDEE, IL 60118*
HALF MILE NORTH OF I90 ON ROUTE 25

*INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*BACK TO SCHOOL FUNDRAISER*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 25TH, 2011*
*BUZZ BOMB*
*60301 W 73rd ST*
*BEDFORD PARK, IL 60638*
ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO A SCHOOL IN THE LITTLE VILLAGE AREA
STREETLOW MAG COVERAGE AND 50/50 RAFFLE

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
CONTACT AND INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

*Psycho's Dreams 1st Annual Car Show















*


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Is there a location for the symple creations show?


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

**CALLING ALL LOWRIDERS**

Just found out about a Cruise night In Monee,Il tonight. Hosted by a club named Street Lethal. Really cool, good guys :thumbsup:
Was scheduled for tonight but was cancelled due to the rain, they still had a nice turn out even with the cancellation.
Rain date is for next Sun 6-9pm. 
Ill post up the info when I get it scanned.

But lets get the lowriders out there and show these guys how we can do it.


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

​


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

thank you to all who came out to the Sueños Divinos C.C. and Independent C.C. Picnic!!!!
Had a great turnout after the rain stopped.:biggrin:
At least we got to enjoy most of the day till the tree police ruined it and cut us a little short.:finger:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

stillchippin said:


> Is there a location for the symple creations show?


X2, we need a location, someone has to know :dunno:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> thank you to all who came out to the Sueños Divinos C.C. and Independent C.C. Picnic!!!!
> Had a great turnout after the rain stopped.:biggrin:
> At least we got to enjoy most of the day till the tree police ruined it and cut us a little short.:finger:


Thank you guys for moving the cars for us we had a good time. thanks again


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

CLICK ON LINK BELOW:

ROLL'N WILL BE IN CHICAGO,IL


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

THIS FRIDAY EVERYONE, HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE ! ! !uffin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


> Thank you guys for moving the cars for us we had a good time. thanks again


No problem brother! theres no need to keep anyone seperated.


----------



## RUDYSYMPLE85 (Jul 25, 2008)

Saturday, August 6 · 10:00am - 5:00pm

[HR][/HR]2500 Shiloh Blvd Shiloh Blvd the parking lot across from Shiloh pool
Zion, IL


[HR][/HR]Martha N Rudy Padilla
[HR][/HR]This is our 5th annual Car show, Same place same atmosphere. Pura Familia. Come and represent you car club! There will be music, 50/50 raffles, food and lots of fun. Questions Pls call or message us thanks! Hope to see you all to support us!
Come check out the show cars and the hard work put into them!
Email any questions to [email protected]​.com


Location


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

RUDYSYMPLE85 said:


> Saturday, August 6 · 10:00am - 5:00pm
> [HR][/HR]2500 Shiloh Blvd Shiloh Blvd the parking lot across from Shiloh pool
> Zion, IL
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:.:biggrin:


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

lowrico said:


> **CALLING ALL LOWRIDERS**
> 
> Just found out about a Cruise night In Monee,Il tonight. Hosted by a club named Street Lethal. Really cool, good guys :thumbsup:
> Was scheduled for tonight but was cancelled due to the rain, they still had a nice turn out even with the cancellation.
> ...


I know its a lil late but heres the info. Lets get some rides out.


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

ANY1 CRUISIN DOWNTOWN TONITE???


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

does anyone know how much dropfest is? I can't find a price anywhere!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

*EL BARRIO C.C. HOSTING*
*CRUISE NIGHT
THURSDAY, AUGUST 11TH, 2011*
*AYALA'S*
*623 W. NORTH AVE.*
*VILLA PARK, IL*
6PM TIL ????
RAIN OR SHINE
FREE DRINK AND TACO FOR EACH LOWRIDER CAR

*SHOWS/EVENTS*

*SYMPLE CREATIONS C.C.*
*CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 6TH, 2011
10AM - 5PM
2500 SHILOH BLVD*
*ZION, IL*
INFO AND CONTACT: EMAIL QUESTIONS TO [email protected]​.com

*STREETSTYLE C.C.*
*MIDWEST PICNIC*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 7TH, 2011*
*MILLER MEADOWS FOREST PRESERVE*
*2199 S. 1ST AVE.*
*MAYWOOD, IL 60153
*NO GLASS BOTTLES ALLOWED!!!

*DROPFEST 2011*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011*
INFO @ DROPFEST.COM

*SLOW AND LOW*
*LOWRIDER CULTURE-COMMUNITY AND ART*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 14TH, 2011*
*11AM-7PM*
*7PM-8PM CAR CRUISE*
*PILSEN'S CREATIVE INDUSTRY DISTRICT*
$10 ADULTS $2 CHILDREN
PRESENTED BY CHICAGO URBAN ART SOCIETY AND OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY C.C.

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE*
*MIDWEST NATIONALS*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 21ST, 2011*
*10AM-6PM*
*PORTER COUNTY EXPO CENTER*
*215 EAST DIVISION ROAD*
*VALPARAISO, IN 46383*
PRE-REGISTRATION: $40 DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION: $50
ADMISSION: $15 ADULTS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE
FREE PARKING, CASH PRIZES, LIVE PERFORMANCES, BEER GARDEN, FOOD VENDERS
CONTACT AND INFO: 219-942-1752 OR E-MAIL: [email protected]

*SOMOSUNO C.C.*
*MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 27TH, 2011*
*HENRY MAIER SUMMERFEST GROUNDS*
*200 N.HARBOR DRIVE*
*MILWAUKEE, WI 53202*

*PESADOS C.C.*
*SCRAPING THE STREETS OF CICERO*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2011*
*MOVE-IN 8AM
10AM - 5PM
CICERO COMMUNITY PARK
LARAMIE AND 34TH STREET
CICERO, IL
*REGISTRATION: BIKES $20 CARS $25 HOPPERS $35
CONTACT AND INFO: EFRAIN 708-526-3484 ERINE 708-262-3414 SAM 708-516-7725
NO ALCOHAL ALLOWED, STREETLOW AND ROLLIN VIDEOS COVERAGE

*THE OUTFIT C.C*
*10YR ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW COMMUNITY EVENT*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2011*
*CHICAGO HEIGHTS EXHIBITION CENTER
*CHICAGO ROAD AT INDEPENDENCE WAY
REGISTRATION: MINIMAL $10 TOY OR CASH DONATION
ALL PROCESSED WILL GO TO CHARITY
CONTACT AND INFO: 708-668-6789

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*PHYCHO'S DREAMS C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*THE MILK PAIL*
*PO BOX 960*
*EAST DUNDEE, IL 60118*
HALF MILE NORTH OF I90 ON ROUTE 25

*INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*BACK TO SCHOOL FUNDRAISER*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 25TH, 2011*
*BUZZ BOMB*
*60301 W 73rd ST*
*BEDFORD PARK, IL 60638*
ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO A SCHOOL IN THE LITTLE VILLAGE AREA
STREETLOW MAG COVERAGE AND 50/50 RAFFLE

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
CONTACT AND INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## lowridercaprice1 (Mar 3, 2009)

stillchippin said:


> does anyone know how much dropfest is? I can't find a price anywhere!


$30 day of show that includes 2 passes into the show


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

Bomba0001 said:


> :yes:


:h5: WHATS UP BOMBA


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

Packing up for Streetstyle CC picnic.


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

Directions to the Porter County Expo Center:
215 E. Division Road
Valparaiso, In. 46383

If you take 80/94 to Exit #31 Chesterton/Valparaiso In-49 S from this point it is about 20 minutes to the fair grounds.

This way is a direct shot to the fair grounds. or

You can take 80/94 to I-65 South to U.S. 30 you go East on 30 (left) and you take it all the way down to Exit #31 In-49 S. once you get off on the exit you are 5 minutes from the fair grounds.
Going is way is a little longer but you are passing all the stores, gas stations and resturants and hotels.

Hotel Information:

One hotel was will to give us a group rate, but I need to know Right Away so I can get them to set aside a block of rooms. It is the Super 8 and the rate will be 62.09 plus tax.
They are located at, about 10 minutes from the fair grounds:
3005 John Howell Drive
Valparaiso, In. 46383
219-464-9840

Call us at 219-942-1752 or email [email protected] to let me know if you want a room and I give them the total count before you call to reserve it or else you will not get the special rate.

Other hotels:

Holiday Inn Express
1251 Silhavy Road 1-877-410-6681 $119.99 per night

County Inn
2020 Laporte Ave 219-476-000 $105-119 per night

Courtyard 2301 Morthland Dr 219-465-1700 89.95-119.95 per night

Hampton Inn 1451 Silhavy Road 219-531-6424 139.00 per night

All hotels are in Valparaiso and are about 10-15 minutes from the fair grounds and they do accept trailor parking.


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

*Pre-registration*

Pre-Registration at Burger King

This Thursday August 11th we will be at Burger King right off of 55 going South on Pulaski right down from the bridge on your right to do pre-registrations. Same place as lat year. We will be there between 5p.m. and 8p.m.

I will have registrations forms there for you and pre-registration is $40.00

Any questions call us at 219-942-1752 or email [email protected]

If you can't make it just make sure all pre-registrations are in by Saturday August 13th

Thanks - Luis & Michelle Ruiz

Please pass this information on.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

CHOLOW said:


> Pre-Registration at Burger King
> 
> This Thursday August 11th we will be at Burger King right off of 55 going South on Pulaski right down from the bridge on your right to do pre-registrations. Same place as lat year. We will be there between 5p.m. and 8p.m.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

Heres the latest draft of the flyer for our show Sept 11th. 
We are very excited to be hosting this community event, as well as celebrate Our 10 year anniversary. And also in honor and memory of those effected by 9-11 we are donating all registration proceeds to a military charity.


So, please come out and support the Show, the Cause, the Lowrider Movement and The Outfit CC


please pass the word on, too...


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

EL BARRIO CAR CLUB cruise night tomorrow August 11th has been CANCELLED!!!!!!!


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

House_50 said:


> EL BARRIO CAR CLUB cruise night tomorrow August 11th has been CANCELLED!!!!!!!


I been trying to attend 1.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

PURA SANGRE said:


> :h5: WHATS UP BOMBA


:thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

Anyone know what time roll in starts for the Streetlow show?


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

lowrico said:


> Anyone know what time roll in starts for the Streetlow show?


movin starts at 6am doors open at 10am if anyone is interested in bring turn tables for your ride we have spots for you let me know you have to pay for electricity thanks Luis


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

CHOLOW said:


> movin starts at 6am doors open at 10am if anyone is interested in bring turn tables for your ride we have spots for you let me know you have to pay for electricity thanks Luis


:thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

* SHOW**S/EVENTS*

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE*
*MIDWEST NATIONALS*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 21ST, 2011*
*10AM-6PM*
*PORTER COUNTY EXPO CENTER*
*215 EAST DIVISION ROAD*
*VALPARAISO, IN 46383*
PRE-REGISTRATION: $40 DAY OF SHOW REGISTRATION: $50
ADMISSION: $15 ADULTS AND KIDS 10 AND UNDER ARE FREE
FREE PARKING, CASH PRIZES, LIVE PERFORMANCES, BEER GARDEN, FOOD VENDERS
CONTACT AND INFO: 219-942-1752 OR E-MAIL: [email protected]

*SOMOSUNO C.C.*
*MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 27TH, 2011*
*HENRY MAIER SUMMERFEST GROUNDS*
*200 N.HARBOR DRIVE*
*MILWAUKEE, WI 53202*

*PESADOS C.C.*
*SCRAPING THE STREETS OF CICERO*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2011*
*MOVE-IN 8AM
10AM - 5PM
CICERO COMMUNITY PARK
LARAMIE AND 34TH STREET
CICERO, IL
*REGISTRATION: BIKES $20 CARS $25 HOPPERS $35
CONTACT AND INFO: EFRAIN 708-526-3484 ERINE 708-262-3414 SAM 708-516-7725
NO ALCOHAL ALLOWED, STREETLOW AND ROLLIN VIDEOS COVERAGE

*THE OUTFIT C.C*
*10YR ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW COMMUNITY EVENT*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2011*
*CHICAGO HEIGHTS EXHIBITION CENTER
*CHICAGO ROAD AT INDEPENDENCE WAY
REGISTRATION: MINIMAL $10 TOY OR CASH DONATION
ALL PROCESSED WILL GO TO CHARITY
CONTACT AND INFO: 708-668-6789

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*PHYCHO'S DREAMS C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*THE MILK PAIL*
*PO BOX 960*
*EAST DUNDEE, IL 60118*
HALF MILE NORTH OF I90 ON ROUTE 25

*INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*BACK TO SCHOOL FUNDRAISER*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 25TH, 2011*
*BUZZ BOMB*
*60301 W 73rd ST*
*BEDFORD PARK, IL 60638*
ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO A SCHOOL IN THE LITTLE VILLAGE AREA
STREETLOW MAG COVERAGE AND 50/50 RAFFLE

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
CONTACT AND INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> *CRUISE NIGHTS
> 
> MARCOS BEEF*
> *WEDNESDAYS*
> ...


wally, ur are the mofo keeping everyone up to date on all the chicago / n/w indiana shows and events. good work homie.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

BIGSPOOK said:


> wally, ur are the mofo keeping everyone up to date on all the chicago / n/w indiana shows and events. good work homie.


THANKS SPOOK!


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

does anyone know what time show starts on saturday in milwaukee??


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Gates open at 9


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

lucky23 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

*














M.U.L. C.C. CAR SHOW...FREE ADMISSION FOR THE CARS...4pm TO 10pm
*


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

Anyone wanna be in the 18th st mexican parade SAT Sept10.Contact LARRY AT 312 343 4889


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

* SHOW**S/EVENTS*

*SOMOSUNO C.C.*
*MEXICAN FIESTA HOT WHEELZ CAR SHOW*
*SATURDAY, AUGUST 27TH, 2011*
*HENRY MAIER SUMMERFEST GROUNDS*
*200 N.HARBOR DRIVE*
*MILWAUKEE, WI 53202*

*PESADOS C.C.*
*SCRAPING THE STREETS OF CICERO*
*CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, AUGUST 28TH, 2011*
*MOVE-IN 8AM
10AM - 5PM
CICERO COMMUNITY PARK
LARAMIE AND 34TH STREET
CICERO, IL
*REGISTRATION: BIKES $20 CARS $25 HOPPERS $35
CONTACT AND INFO: EFRAIN 708-526-3484 ERINE 708-262-3414 SAM 708-516-7725
NO ALCOHAL ALLOWED, STREETLOW AND ROLLIN VIDEOS COVERAGE

*THE OUTFIT C.C*
*10YR ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW COMMUNITY EVENT*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2011*
*CHICAGO HEIGHTS EXHIBITION CENTER
*CHICAGO ROAD AT INDEPENDENCE WAY
REGISTRATION: MINIMAL $10 TOY OR CASH DONATION
ALL PROCESSED WILL GO TO CHARITY
CONTACT AND INFO: 708-668-6789

*MUL CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*FRIDAY, SEPTEMBER 16TH, 2011
U.S. CELLULAR FIELD*

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*PHYCHO'S DREAMS C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*THE MILK PAIL*
*PO BOX 960*
*EAST DUNDEE, IL 60118*
HALF MILE NORTH OF I90 ON ROUTE 25

*INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*BACK TO SCHOOL FUNDRAISER*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 25TH, 2011*
*BUZZ BOMB*
*60301 W 73rd ST*
*BEDFORD PARK, IL 60638*
ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO A SCHOOL IN THE LITTLE VILLAGE AREA
STREETLOW MAG COVERAGE AND 50/50 RAFFLE

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
CONTACT AND INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*Working on a group rate *on rooms for our Illinios riders that want to take advantage of the OPEN BAR at *SUENOS DIVINOS C.C. Banquet*.
No need to get any DUI's. Just trying to get an idea of how many rooms may be needed so i can make sure to block out enough rooms. Plus obviously the more rooms the cheaper i can get them to drop the rate.

Right now im working with the *Marriott o*n a group rate of *$109 *(but i should be able to get her to come down a bit more.
And with the* Best Western *with their group rate set at *$79*
Both hotels are 10 minutes from Banquet and right off of 80/94

*ALSO* working on details for the afterset. It will be somewhere between the Banquet hall and the Hotels!!!
Hope to celebrate and have a good time with all our fellow LOWRIDERS!


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

....


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

BIGSPOOK said:


>


2 weeks


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

HERMANOS CC & THE UNION BENEFICA MEXICANA PRESENTS...FIESTAS PATRIAS 2011 AT BLOCK STADIUM-ADDRESS IS 144TH & PARRISH, EAST CHICAGO,IN.46312...THERE WILL B FOOD VENDORS ,BEER GARDENS N ENTERTAINMENT..HERMANOS CC IS SUPPORTING THE U.B.M. WITH THIS CAR SHOW...HOPE TO C SUM OF THE CHICAGO RIDERS THERE....SEPT 10TH 2011....SHOW STARTS AT 3PM ..I KNOW A FEW OF US R GOIN TO THE MEXICAN PARADE SAT MORNING IN DOWNTOWN THEN HEADING BACK TO EAST CHICAGO FOR THE CAR SHOW...WE HOPE TO GET SUPPORT FROM SUM OF OUR FELLOW RIDERS...WE HOPING TO DO THIS EVERY YEAR FROM NOW ON...THIS YEAR WAS A SHORT NOTICE FOR US...BUT NEXT YEAR WE WILL HAVE A HOP CONTEST,ALOT MORE TROPHIES N ENTERTAINMENT FOR EVERY1...IT ALL DEPENDS ON THE SUPPORT WE GET HOPE TO C U THERE...ANY ?S HIT ME UP...


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

caddys&chevys said:


> HERMANOS CC & THE UNION BENEFICA MEXICANA PRESENTS...FIESTAS PATRIAS 2011 AT BLOCK STADIUM-ADDRESS IS 144TH & PARRISH, EAST CHICAGO,IN.46312...THERE WILL B FOOD VENDORS ,BEER GARDENS N ENTERTAINMENT..HERMANOS CC IS SUPPORTING THE U.B.M. WITH THIS CAR SHOW...HOPE TO C SUM OF THE CHICAGO RIDERS THERE....SEPT 10TH 2011....SHOW STARTS AT 3PM ..I KNOW A FEW OF US R GOIN TO THE MEXICAN PARADE SAT MORNING IN DOWNTOWN THEN HEADING BACK TO EAST CHICAGO FOR THE CAR SHOW...WE HOPE TO GET SUPPORT FROM SUM OF OUR FELLOW RIDERS...WE HOPING TO DO THIS EVERY YEAR FROM NOW ON...THIS YEAR WAS A SHORT NOTICE FOR US...BUT NEXT YEAR WE WILL HAVE A HOP CONTEST,ALOT MORE TROPHIES N ENTERTAINMENT FOR EVERY1...IT ALL DEPENDS ON THE SUPPORT WE GET HOPE TO C U THERE...ANY ?S HIT ME UP...




WALLY CAN U PLEASE ADD THIS TO THE LIST...THANKS HOMIE


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

caddys&chevys said:


> WALLY CAN U PLEASE ADD THIS TO THE LIST...THANKS HOMIE


GOT IT!:thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

* SHOW**S/EVENTS*

*HERMANOS C.C AND UNION BENIFICA MEXICANA
FIESTAS PATRIAS CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 10TH, 2011*
*3PM-??
BLOCK STADIUM
144TH AND PARRISH
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312
*FOOD VENDORS, BEER GARDENS, ENTERTAINMENT

*THE OUTFIT C.C*
*10YR ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW COMMUNITY EVENT*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2011*
*CHICAGO HEIGHTS EXHIBITION CENTER
*CHICAGO ROAD AT INDEPENDENCE WAY
REGISTRATION: MINIMAL $10 TOY OR CASH DONATION
ALL PROCESSED WILL GO TO CHARITY
CONTACT AND INFO: 708-668-6789

*MUL CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*FRIDAY, SEPTEMBER 16TH, 2011
U.S. CELLULAR FIELD*

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*PHYCHO'S DREAMS C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*THE MILK PAIL*
*PO BOX 960*
*EAST DUNDEE, IL 60118*
HALF MILE NORTH OF I90 ON ROUTE 25

*INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*BACK TO SCHOOL FUNDRAISER*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 25TH, 2011*
*BUZZ BOMB*
*60301 W 73rd ST*
*BEDFORD PARK, IL 60638*
ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO A SCHOOL IN THE LITTLE VILLAGE AREA
STREETLOW MAG COVERAGE AND 50/50 RAFFLE

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
FOR HOTEL INFO AND DICOUNTED RATES: WALLY 219-487-1011 
CONTACT AND INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. 
15YR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET

**HOTEL INFO:

*MARRIOTT COURTYARD
7730 CORINNE DRIVE
HAMMOND, IN 46323
219-845-6350
GROUP RATE =* $99.95*
GROUP NAME FOR DISCOUNT IS: *SUEÑOS

*BEST WESTERN
3830 179TH STREET
HAMMOND, IN 46323
219-844-2140
DISCOUNTED RATE = *$79.99*
GROUP NAME FOR DISCOUNT : *SUEÑOS 

*IN MY OPION THE MARRIOTT IS NICER AND LOCATED NEXT TO A CRACKER BARRELL AND WENDYS.
THE BEST WESTERN IS STILL DECENT AND A BIT CHEAPER IF THE RATE IS A PROBLEM.
FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS

*WALLY 219-487-1011
*
ALSO STILL WORKING ON A LOCATION FOR THE AFTER SET FOR THOSE WHO WANT TO CONTINUE CELEBRATING WITH SUEÑOS DIVINOS AFTER THE BANQUET!!!!
*MORE DETAILS TO FOLLOW*


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

BIGSPOOK said:


>


Hop Information

Registration for all hoppers will be the same for show car entrants. $10.00 or a $10.00 valued toy to be donated to the Military Family's of Chicago Heights Charity. Should this show be a success, the payout for the following year will increase with the registration. 

There will be no "you stick, you lose" rule. Should a competitor "stick", the last full hop measurement will count and the stuck height will not. 

Any competitor that wants to hop for demonstration purposes only are welcome to but will not be awarded any compensation or placement. 

To avoid any disputes, no club will be allowed to measure the hop of their own clubs hopper. 

A tie between two hoppers will result in a "nose up". 

Classes
Single Pump - single pump to the front, no lower trailing arm modifications
1st place - $100.00. 2nd place trophy. 3rd place trophy.

Double Pump - double pump to the front, no lower trailing arm modifications
1st place $100.00. 2nd place trophy. 3rd place trophy

Radical - any modifications to the lower trailing arms.
1st place $100.00. 2nd place trophy. 3rd place trophy.

* please remember, although the payout is low, the entrance fees are low and all goes to a good cause. So come on out and have a good time.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

* SHOW**S/EVENTS*

*HERMANOS C.C AND UNION BENIFICA MEXICANA
FIESTAS PATRIAS CAR SHOW
**SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 10TH, 2011*
*3PM-??
BLOCK STADIUM
144TH AND PARRISH
EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312
*FOOD VENDORS, BEER GARDENS, ENTERTAINMENT

*THE OUTFIT C.C*
*10YR ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW COMMUNITY EVENT*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 11TH, 2011*
*CHICAGO HEIGHTS EXHIBITION CENTER
*CHICAGO ROAD AT INDEPENDENCE WAY
REGISTRATION: MINIMAL $10 TOY OR CASH DONATION
ALL PROCESSED WILL GO TO CHARITY
CONTACT AND INFO: 708-668-6789

*MUL CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*FRIDAY, SEPTEMBER 16TH, 2011
U.S. CELLULAR FIELD*

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*PHYCHO'S DREAMS C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*THE MILK PAIL*
*PO BOX 960*
*EAST DUNDEE, IL 60118*
HALF MILE NORTH OF I90 ON ROUTE 25

*INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*BACK TO SCHOOL FUNDRAISER*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 25TH, 2011*
*BUZZ BOMB*
*60301 W 73rd ST*
*BEDFORD PARK, IL 60638*
ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO A SCHOOL IN THE LITTLE VILLAGE AREA
STREETLOW MAG COVERAGE AND 50/50 RAFFLE

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
FOR HOTEL INFO AND DICOUNTED RATES: WALLY 219-487-1011 
CONTACT AND INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*VIEJITOS CHICAGO C.C.
1ST ANNUAL BANQUET
ST. VALENTINES DAY MASSACRE*
*SATURDAY, MARCH 17TH, 2012*
*MARRIOTT HOTEL*
*540 NORTH MICHIGAN AVE.
CHICAGO, IL*

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Dont forget to join us at our 1st annual car show


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

5 DAYS !!!!!!!!!!!
Come on out and support a great cause everyone. Help spread the word too. 
Bring out the whole family, lots of activities for everyone.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

lowrico said:


> 5 DAYS !!!!!!!!!!!
> Come on out and support a great cause everyone. Help spread the word too.
> Bring out the whole family, lots of activities for everyone.


x 2


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Over 30 CATEGORIES we will be adding a DOMESTIC CATAGORY
Pay outs for HOPPERS: Single-Double. Radical if we have enough cars
1st- $300 2nd-$150 3rd-$50 
3 cars to make a catagory


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

HERMANOS WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW THIS SATURDAY AT 
BLOCK STADIUM 
1601 E. 144th
East Chicago, IN 46312
2-9PM
THERE WILL BE FOOD VENDORS, BEER GARDEN, N ENTERTAINMENT
HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

Qvo Chicago :wave:
Details are solid now, so we're starting to get the word out. 
Wally, this might be the first event for 2012. Can you add it to the end of the schedule for 2011 to help get the word out? Thanks


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

Finally here!!!! Tomorrow!!!!
Come on out and support a great cause everyone. Help spread the word too. 
Bring out the whole family, lots of activities for everyone.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

BIGSPOOK said:


> Finally here!!!! Tomorrow!!!!
> Come on out and support a great cause everyone. Help spread the word too.
> Bring out the whole family, lots of activities for everyone.


:thumbsup:

We are very excited to be able to host this event for the entire lowrider community, and all car enthusiast. Lookin forward to seein all of you there!
We did everything that we could think of to make this show as enjoyable and stress free for all. We are trying a few new things that we think will make the show a great success and fun for all.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

ViejitoS_Chicago said:


> Qvo Chicago :wave:
> Details are solid now, so we're starting to get the word out.
> Wally, this might be the first event for 2012. Can you add it to the end of the schedule for 2011 to help get the word out? Thanks


GOT IT ON THE CALENDAR NOW!!! I'll leave it on there and add it to the new list when i start next years calendar!:thumbsup:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

5 days for our 1st annual car show








we are planing a cruise for saturday, for those that are interested ill keep u guys posted


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> GOT IT ON THE CALENDAR NOW!!! I'll leave it on there and add it to the new list when i start next years calendar!:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

ViejitoS_Chicago said:


> Qvo Chicago :wave:
> Details are solid now, so we're starting to get the word out.
> Wally, this might be the first event for 2012. Can you add it to the end of the schedule for 2011 to help get the word out? Thanks


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

SPANISHFLY said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*(I`M POSTING THIS INFO FOR M.U.L.)
*OUR CAR SHOW AT U.S CELLULAR IS TOTALLY FREE IF U WANT TO GO SEE THE CHICAGO
POLICE PLAY THE FIREFIGHTERS ITS $5 PRE PURCHASE TICKETS OR $10 DOLLARS AT
THE DOOR .WE WOULD LIKE FOR PEOPLE TO GO SEE THE GAME OR MAKE A DONATION
.BUT IF NOT THATS OKAY WE WILL HAVE TROPHIES IN MULTIPLE CATAGORIES .ALSO WE
WILL HAVE A SOUND COMPETITION .ANY MORE INFO EMAIL [email protected] OR CALL ME 847-436-6955​


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

MUL CAR SHOW THIS FRIDAY ...09/16/2011
*(I`M POSTING THIS INFO FOR M.U.L.)
*OUR CAR SHOW AT U.S CELLULAR IS TOTALLY FREE IF U WANT TO GO SEE THE CHICAGO
POLICE PLAY THE FIREFIGHTERS ITS $5 PRE PURCHASE TICKETS OR $10 DOLLARS AT
THE DOOR .WE WOULD LIKE FOR PEOPLE TO GO SEE THE GAME OR MAKE A DONATION
.BUT IF NOT THATS OKAY WE WILL HAVE TROPHIES IN MULTIPLE CATAGORIES .ALSO WE
WILL HAVE A SOUND COMPETITION .ANY MORE INFO EMAIL [email protected] OR CALL ME 847-436-6955​


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

*only 3 days left *
PSYCHOS decided to do a cruise on Saturday 5pm for who ever wants to cruise the streets of E-TOWN, we will be meeting up at TROUT PARK on rt.25 and 90 for more info call the number on the poster.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

* SHOW**S/EVENTS*

*MUL CAR AND BIKE SHOW*
*FRIDAY, SEPTEMBER 16TH, 2011
U.S. CELLULAR FIELD*

*TOGETHER & PURA FAMILIA*
*10th ANNUAL PICNIC*
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH, 2011*
*CATHERINE CHEVALIER WOODS*
ON EAST RIVER RD, NORTH OF LAWRENCE AVE.

*PHYCHO'S DREAMS C.C.*
*1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 18TH, 2011*
*THE MILK PAIL*
*PO BOX 960*
*EAST DUNDEE, IL 60118*
HALF MILE NORTH OF I90 ON ROUTE 25

*INDEPENDENT C.C.*
*BACK TO SCHOOL FUNDRAISER*
*SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 25TH, 2011*
*BUZZ BOMB*
*60301 W 73rd ST*
*BEDFORD PARK, IL 60638*
ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO A SCHOOL IN THE LITTLE VILLAGE AREA
STREETLOW MAG COVERAGE AND 50/50 RAFFLE

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
FOR HOTEL INFO AND DICOUNTED RATES: WALLY 219-487-1011 
CONTACT AND INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*VIEJITOS CHICAGO C.C.
1ST ANNUAL BANQUET
ST. VALENTINES DAY MASSACRE*
*SATURDAY, MARCH 17TH, 2012*
*MARRIOTT HOTEL*
*540 NORTH MICHIGAN AVE.
CHICAGO, IL*

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. 
15YR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET

**HOTEL INFO:

*MARRIOTT COURTYARD
7730 CORINNE DRIVE
HAMMOND, IN 46323
219-845-6350
GROUP RATE =* $99.95*
GROUP NAME FOR DISCOUNT IS: *SUEÑOS

*BEST WESTERN
3830 179TH STREET
HAMMOND, IN 46323
219-844-2140
DISCOUNTED RATE = *$79.99*
GROUP NAME FOR DISCOUNT : *SUEÑOS 

*IN MY OPION THE MARRIOTT IS NICER AND LOCATED NEXT TO A CRACKER BARRELL AND WENDYS.
THE BEST WESTERN IS STILL DECENT AND A BIT CHEAPER IF THE RATE IS A PROBLEM.
FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS

*WALLY 219-487-1011
*
ALSO STILL WORKING ON A LOCATION FOR THE AFTER SET FOR THOSE WHO WANT TO CONTINUE CELEBRATING WITH SUEÑOS DIVINOS AFTER THE BANQUET!!!!
*MORE DETAILS TO FOLLOW*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

Sueños Divinos C.C. will have tickets for our 15th Anniversary Banquet at the Independent C.C. Fundraiser Show at Buzz Bomb!
If you need any hotel info i will also have the numbers with me at the show.
Hope to see everyone at Buzz Bomb!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

LAST SHOW OF THE YEAR JUST THREE DAYS AWAY.. HOPEFULLY MOTHER NATURE KEEPS THE RAIN AWAY FOR THIS ONE... THERE WILL BE COVERAGE FROM STREET LOW MAGAZINE, LIVE BAND, PERFROMANCE FROM KILSO, RIOS AND NUEYA REYOWCION... LIKE TO THANK FREDDY, MARIO AND ALEXIS FROM SELECTIVE STYLES, AND CEASER FROM TOGETHER FOR HELPING OUT WITH THE EVENT... ALSO, WE LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS BUZZ BOMB ,TARGET, WALMART,AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO THE HOMIE CALDERON...THE ENTRY FEE IS 15.00 PER CAR OR BIKE WITH THE PROCEEDS GOING TO MADERO MIDDLE SCHOOL... NO OUTSIDE ALCOHOL BEVERAGES ARE ALLOWED OR BEDFORD PARK POLICE CAN SHUT THE EVENT DOWN... SEE EVERYONE SUNDAY!!!


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

lucky23 said:


> LAST SHOW OF THE YEAR JUST THREE DAYS AWAY.. HOPEFULLY MOTHER NATURE KEEPS THE RAIN AWAY FOR THIS ONE... THERE WILL BE COVERAGE FROM STREET LOW MAGAZINE, LIVE BAND, PERFROMANCE FROM KILSO, RIOS AND NUEYA REYOWCION... LIKE TO THANK FREDDY, MARIO AND ALEXIS FROM SELECTIVE STYLES, AND CEASER FROM TOGETHER FOR HELPING OUT WITH THE EVENT... ALSO, WE LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS BUZZ BOMB ,TARGET, WALMART,AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO THE HOMIE CALDERON...THE ENTRY FEE IS 15.00 PER CAR OR BIKE WITH THE PROCEEDS GOING TO MADERO MIDDLE SCHOOL... NO OUTSIDE ALCOHOL BEVERAGES ARE ALLOWED OR BEDFORD PARK POLICE CAN SHUT THE EVENT DOWN... SEE EVERYONE SUNDAY!!!
> View attachment 365953


 So no outside drinks? Then what drink specials are the doing?i drink corona,so let me know


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Just got home a while ago had a good time like always thanxs independent C.C. for a good show.


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

lucky23 said:


> LAST SHOW OF THE YEAR JUST THREE DAYS AWAY.. HOPEFULLY MOTHER NATURE KEEPS THE RAIN AWAY FOR THIS ONE... THERE WILL BE COVERAGE FROM STREET LOW MAGAZINE, LIVE BAND, PERFROMANCE FROM KILSO, RIOS AND NUEYA REYOWCION... LIKE TO THANK FREDDY, MARIO AND ALEXIS FROM SELECTIVE STYLES, AND CEASER FROM TOGETHER FOR HELPING OUT WITH THE EVENT... ALSO, WE LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS BUZZ BOMB ,TARGET, WALMART,AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO THE HOMIE CALDERON...THE ENTRY FEE IS 15.00 PER CAR OR BIKE WITH THE PROCEEDS GOING TO MADERO MIDDLE SCHOOL... NO OUTSIDE ALCOHOL BEVERAGES ARE ALLOWED OR BEDFORD PARK POLICE CAN SHUT THE EVENT DOWN... SEE EVERYONE SUNDAY!!!
> View attachment 365953



Had a good time at the show Independent CC , we're always down to support a good cause :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*CRUISE NIGHTS

MARCOS BEEF*
*WEDNESDAYS*
*MARCOS BEEF*
*6008 W FULLERTON AVE*
*CHICAGO, IL 60639*
6PM TIL 10PM

* SHOW**S/EVENTS*

*VIEJITOS N. IL
6TH ANNUAL FOOD DRIVE
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 5th, 2011*
*12AM-3PM
MOST BLESSED FOOD PANTRY*
*914 8TH ST.
WAUKEGAN, IL*
PLEASE DONATE NON-PERISHABLE FOOD AND GENTLY USED WINTER CLOTHING TO THE NEEDY!!!
JOIN US FOR A SMALL CRUISE AT 11AM ON RT 120 AND KNIGHT ST. IN PARK CITY, IL

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
FOR HOTEL INFO AND DICOUNTED RATES: WALLY 219-487-1011 
CONTACT AND INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*1ST ANNUAL CHICAGO CAR CLUBS
CLOTHES AND FOOD DRIVE*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 19th, 2011*
*10AM-2PM
ST. BRUNO
**4839 S. HARDING AVE.*
*CHICAGO, IL 60632*
PLEASE DONATE GENTLY USED OR NEW WINTER GEAR TO THE NEEDY!!!
JACKTS, COATS, HATS, GLOVES, SWEATERS AND NON-PERISHABLE FOOD ITEMS
HOSTED BY: MAJESTICS, NICE DREAMS, PESADOS, STREETSTYLE, TOGETHER AND VIEJITOS CHICAGO CHPTR

*VIEJITOS CHICAGO C.C.
1ST ANNUAL BANQUET
ST. VALENTINES DAY MASSACRE*
*SATURDAY, MARCH 17TH, 2012*
*MARRIOTT HOTEL*
*540 NORTH MICHIGAN AVE.
CHICAGO, IL*

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. 
15YR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET

**HOTEL INFO:

*MARRIOTT COURTYARD
7730 CORINNE DRIVE
HAMMOND, IN 46323
219-845-6350
GROUP RATE =* $99.95*
GROUP NAME FOR DISCOUNT IS: *SUEÑOS

*BEST WESTERN
3830 179TH STREET
HAMMOND, IN 46323
219-844-2140
DISCOUNTED RATE = *$79.99*
GROUP NAME FOR DISCOUNT : *SUEÑOS 

*IN MY OPION THE MARRIOTT IS NICER AND LOCATED NEXT TO A CRACKER BARRELL AND WENDYS.
THE BEST WESTERN IS STILL DECENT AND A BIT CHEAPER IF THE RATE IS A PROBLEM.
FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS

*WALLY 219-487-1011
*
ALSO STILL WORKING ON A LOCATION FOR THE AFTER SET FOR THOSE WHO WANT TO CONTINUE CELEBRATING WITH SUEÑOS DIVINOS AFTER THE BANQUET!!!!
*MORE DETAILS TO FOLLOW*


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

Good morning Wally. Please add this to the schedule homie  :h5:

St. Bruno works closely with women's shelters, and so any women's and children's winter gear would be very appreciated... though men's jackets are also needed. Please empty out those closets and storage bins and donate as much winter clothes as possible.
They also need to collect non-perishable food items for the community, especially during the up-and-coming holidays. We'll have hot chocolate, coffee, donuts and pastries available at the bake sale there at St. Bruno. 

We hope to see everyone there! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

ViejitoS_Chicago said:


> Good morning Wally. Please add this to the schedule homie  :h5:
> 
> St. Bruno works closely with women's shelters, and so any women's and children's winter gear would be very appreciated... though men's jackets are also needed. Please empty out those closets and storage bins and donate as much winter clothes as possible.
> They also need to collect non-perishable food items for the community, especially during the up-and-coming holidays. We'll have hot chocolate, coffee, donuts and pastries available at the bake sale there at St. Bruno.
> ...


Orale Viejitos! added and and will see what we can collect!:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> Orale Viejitos! added and and will see what we can collect!:thumbsup:


Gracias homie
:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

ViejitoS_Chicago said:


> Good morning Wally. Please add this to the schedule homie  :h5:
> 
> St. Bruno works closely with women's shelters, and so any women's and children's winter gear would be very appreciated... though men's jackets are also needed. Please empty out those closets and storage bins and donate as much winter clothes as possible.
> They also need to collect non-perishable food items for the community, especially during the up-and-coming holidays. We'll have hot chocolate, coffee, donuts and pastries available at the bake sale there at St. Bruno.
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

uffin: go bears


----------



## caddys&chevys (Oct 16, 2006)

HERMANOS CC WILL B HAVING 1 LAST COOK OUT AT OUR MEMBERS SHOP THIS SUNDAY 11-5 THERE WILL B A DJ,FOOD N DRINKS WE R INVITING ALL THE LOWRIDER FAMILY TO COME N ENJOY WHAT MAY B THE LAST NICE SUNDAY OF THE YEAR. I KNOW SUM OF U GUYS R GOIN TO VEGAS,BUT FOR THOSE OF U WHO R NOT WE WILL BE AT 4527 CALUMET AVE HAMMOND IN,46327... FEEL FREE TO BRING SUMTHIN TO COOK WE WILL HAVE OUR GRILL RUNNIN...HOPE TO C U GUYS OUT HERE...THANKS ANY ?s HIT ME UP


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

caddys&chevys said:


> HERMANOS CC WILL B HAVING 1 LAST COOK OUT AT OUR MEMBERS SHOP THIS SUNDAY 11-5 THERE WILL B A DJ,FOOD N DRINKS WE R INVITING ALL THE LOWRIDER FAMILY TO COME N ENJOY WHAT MAY B THE LAST NICE SUNDAY OF THE YEAR. I KNOW SUM OF U GUYS R GOIN TO VEGAS,BUT FOR THOSE OF U WHO R NOT WE WILL BE AT 4527 CALUMET AVE HAMMOND IN,46327... FEEL FREE TO BRING SUMTHIN TO COOK WE WILL HAVE OUR GRILL RUNNIN...HOPE TO C U GUYS OUT HERE...THANKS ANY ?s HIT ME UP


TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

viejitos54 said:


>


.


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

caddys&chevys said:


> HERMANOS CC WILL B HAVING 1 LAST COOK OUT AT OUR MEMBERS SHOP THIS SUNDAY 11-5 THERE WILL B A DJ,FOOD N DRINKS WE R INVITING ALL THE LOWRIDER FAMILY TO COME N ENJOY WHAT MAY B THE LAST NICE SUNDAY OF THE YEAR. I KNOW SUM OF U GUYS R GOIN TO VEGAS,BUT FOR THOSE OF U WHO R NOT WE WILL BE AT 4527 CALUMET AVE HAMMOND IN,46327... FEEL FREE TO BRING SUMTHIN TO COOK WE WILL HAVE OUR GRILL RUNNIN...HOPE TO C U GUYS OUT HERE...THANKS ANY ?s HIT ME UP



If im not working i'll make it.


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

DUBB-C said:


> If im not working i'll make it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

caddys&chevys said:


> HERMANOS CC WILL B HAVING 1 LAST COOK OUT AT OUR MEMBERS SHOP THIS SUNDAY 11-5 THERE WILL B A DJ,FOOD N DRINKS WE R INVITING ALL THE LOWRIDER FAMILY TO COME N ENJOY WHAT MAY B THE LAST NICE SUNDAY OF THE YEAR. I KNOW SUM OF U GUYS R GOIN TO VEGAS,BUT FOR THOSE OF U WHO R NOT WE WILL BE AT 4527 CALUMET AVE HAMMOND IN,46327... FEEL FREE TO BRING SUMTHIN TO COOK WE WILL HAVE OUR GRILL RUNNIN...HOPE TO C U GUYS OUT HERE...THANKS ANY ?s HIT ME UP


Sueños Divinos CC will be there!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

Pa riba !!:thumbsup:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*Sueños Divinos CC 15th Anniversary Banquet
November 12th, 2011

Afterset @
Rosey O'Grady's
1304 Carroll St
East Chicago, IN 46312

*Join us at the afterset to continue celebrating. Rosey O'Grady's is only a couple of minutes from the banquet hall.
There will be drink specials all night.
$2 Domestics $2.50 Imports
$1-$2 off mixed drinks

Hope to see everyone there. Call with any questions* Wally 219-487-1011*


----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

TtT


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> *Sueños Divinos CC 15th Anniversary Banquet
> November 12th, 2011
> 
> Afterset @
> ...


HERMANOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

* SHOW**S/EVENTS*

*VIEJITOS N. IL
6TH ANNUAL FOOD DRIVE
SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 5th, 2011*
*12AM-3PM
MOST BLESSED FOOD PANTRY*
*914 8TH ST.
WAUKEGAN, IL*
PLEASE DONATE NON-PERISHABLE FOOD AND GENTLY USED WINTER CLOTHING TO THE NEEDY!!!
JOIN US FOR A SMALL CRUISE AT 11AM ON RT 120 AND KNIGHT ST. IN PARK CITY, IL

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C.*
*15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 12th, 2011*
*6PM-12PM*
*KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS*
*1104 KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS DRIVE*
*EAST CHICAGO, IN 46312*
DINNER / DANCE
OPEN BAR - DOOR PRIZES - LIVE BAND - DJ
TICKETS $40
FOR HOTEL INFO AND DICOUNTED RATES: WALLY 219-487-1011 
CONTACT AND INFO: WALLY 219-487-1011

*1ST ANNUAL CHICAGO CAR CLUBS
CLOTHES AND FOOD DRIVE*
*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 19th, 2011*
*10AM-2PM
ST. BRUNO
**4839 S. HARDING AVE.*
*CHICAGO, IL 60632*
PLEASE DONATE GENTLY USED OR NEW WINTER GEAR TO THE NEEDY!!!
JACKTS, COATS, HATS, GLOVES, SWEATERS AND NON-PERISHABLE FOOD ITEMS
HOSTED BY: MAJESTICS, NICE DREAMS, PESADOS, STREETSTYLE, TOGETHER AND VIEJITOS CHICAGO CHPTR

*VIEJITOS CHICAGO C.C.
1ST ANNUAL BANQUET
ST. VALENTINES DAY MASSACRE*
*SATURDAY, MARCH 17TH, 2012*
*MARRIOTT HOTEL*
*540 NORTH MICHIGAN AVE.
CHICAGO, IL*

*MORE INFO TO COME.............*
*SUPPORT THE CULTURE! LIVE LA CULTURA!*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*SUEÑOS DIVINOS C.C. 
15YR ANNIVERSARY BANQUET
TICKET PURCHASE DEADLINE IS NOV 5TH

**HOTEL INFO:

*MARRIOTT COURTYARD
7730 CORINNE DRIVE
HAMMOND, IN 46323
219-845-6350
GROUP RATE =* $99.95*
GROUP NAME FOR DISCOUNT IS: *SUEÑOS

*BEST WESTERN
3830 179TH STREET
HAMMOND, IN 46323
219-844-2140
DISCOUNTED RATE = *$79.99*
GROUP NAME FOR DISCOUNT : *SUEÑOS 

*IN MY OPION THE MARRIOTT IS NICER AND LOCATED NEXT TO A CRACKER BARRELL AND WENDYS.
THE BEST WESTERN IS STILL DECENT AND A BIT CHEAPER IF THE RATE IS A PROBLEM.
FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS

*WALLY 219-487-1011
*
ALSO STILL WORKING ON A LOCATION FOR THE AFTER SET FOR THOSE WHO WANT TO CONTINUE CELEBRATING WITH SUEÑOS DIVINOS AFTER THE BANQUET!!!!
*MORE DETAILS TO FOLLOW*


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*Sueños Divinos CC 15th Anniversary Banquet
November 12th, 2011

Afterset @
Rosey O'Grady's
1304 Carroll St
East Chicago, IN 46312

*Join us at the afterset to continue celebrating. Rosey O'Grady's is only a couple of minutes from the banquet hall.
There will be drink specials all night.
$2 Domestics $2.50 Imports
$1-$2 off mixed drinks

Hope to see everyone there. Call with any questions* Wally 219-487-1011*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## midwestoneluv (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

midwestoneluv said:


>


Hello Lisa how u been long time no talk.


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)




----------

